# Fox Float X2 shock discussion



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

Couldn't find a dedicated thread here,

Many saw it on various bikes during the prototype phase and the release at sea otter showed the final product. 

Now, does anyone have any info on weight or real world riding experience? I was expecting a ton of reviews to come out after the public launch but nothing.

Please share if you know anything,

Cheers,


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

Little info from fox was posted today,

SHOCK- 2016 FLOAT X2 | Bike Help Center | FOX


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

not sure when reviews will start, but maybe can only be published after official release in a few days. Reviews should be knocking on the door at this point!


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

Explore FLOAT X2 Bike Shocks | FOX


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

float 36/x2 looking like a pretty good enduro combo if real world reviews back it up!


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

I'd be interested to know how the X2 compares to the Cane Creek DBAir...


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

How does air-sleeve maintenance work out?


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks like 470grams,

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ZBFo-yrV_VBma1hig&sig2=_TVCvLUSr2t37IR2uWTWSQ

Check out the shock with a small overview from bikeco. I should have mine the 24-26 of June and will review.


----------



## baotuan (Sep 1, 2014)

I want to upgrade from monarch plus rc3 2014. Im waiting for the compares between float x2 with CC db air.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

I didn't sit around and wait for reviews, they're biased anyway. I should be getting my X2 next week for my Mojo HDR


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

I hear you, I ordered it a couple months ago and is due at the shop tomorrow... Ride report this weekend,

I talked to a few people with many hours of saddle time on the Ibis hd3 coupled w/ the float x2, and their thoughts had me sold. Furthermore, icing on the cake when bikeco weighed it in at 470grams,


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any details on how to install the volume spacers.


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

For the volume spacers, let the air out and rotate the air sleeve, there's a little notch that needs alignment, then pull.

As per the x2 ride report on the HD3, I'm very impressed. I rode the CC dbinline and it is night and day. Small bump performance is super and it really hooks up. I like the base setting for my weight and pressure but ran a little firmer HSC and a little firmer LSC. As per rebound, recommended was spot on, but I did take the slower side of the suggested setting.


----------



## Foxhound (Mar 14, 2015)

This just arrived in the post. Going on a Santa Cruz 5010 tonight  200x51 size.


----------



## Foxhound (Mar 14, 2015)

Just noticed the stanchion measures 57mm on the 51mm model. I guess this is normal and they just use a 0.3inch spacer to bring the 57mm to 51mm, am I right?


----------



## baotuan (Sep 1, 2014)

Foxhound said:


> This just arrived in the post. Going on a Santa Cruz 5010 tonight  200x51 size.


Where did you get it? Mount hardware included?


----------



## Foxhound (Mar 14, 2015)

baotuan said:


> Where did you get it? Mount hardware included?


I'm from UK, and they have started to filter out to all shops from Mojo, our UK fox Disty. I got mine from Sussed Out Suspension. Edit: Mount Hardware included from MOJO


----------



## Nordic09 (Apr 11, 2009)

How does it ride,I'm also considering inline or x2 to my 5010c!? Currently with kashima ctd which feels like too much of a compromise.


----------



## Foxhound (Mar 14, 2015)

Nordic09 said:


> How does it ride,I'm also considering inline or x2 to my 5010c!? Currently with kashima ctd which feels like too much of a compromise.


I've only had one ride on it today, but it feels good. This being my first full susser, I've not much to compare it to, but I have been using a loan shock, which was a RS Ario RL, which seemed pretty wooden. This X2 on the other hand rides much higher in the travel, and very supple over the rough stuff, I absolutely smashed it over some gnarley dh sections, and felt very planted. Like I said, I still have one ride on this shock, and need to dial it in, but glad of my purchase so far.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Foxhound said:


> I've only had one ride on it today, but it feels good. This being my first full susser, I've not much to compare it to, but I have been using a loan shock, which was a RS Ario RL, which seemed pretty wooden. This X2 on the other hand rides much higher in the travel, and very supple over the rough stuff, I absolutely smashed it over some gnarley dh sections, and felt very planted. Like I said, I still have one ride on this shock, and need to dial it in, but glad of my purchase so far.


Foxhound,
Can you pay a bit of attention to the resi temp on your next ride? I have a buddy commenting the coil version on his Nomad gets really hot after a run down Trestle's jump line. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Foxhound (Mar 14, 2015)

Pau11y said:


> Foxhound,
> Can you pay a bit of attention to the resi temp on your next ride? I have a buddy commenting the coil version on his Nomad gets really hot after a run down Trestle's jump line. Thanks in advance.


Sure thing, going for a ride tomorrow, so will report my findings after


----------



## bkrupp (Apr 21, 2014)

Just to let people know. I got this shock a week or two ago. Rode my V10 for the first time with it, and it was great. Pressure was way more than recommended, but the settings in the manual seemed fine. I can elaborate if anyone is interested.

But if you are thinking about this shock, go for it. If you really need a climb mode then the Float X is also great.


----------



## acair422 (May 26, 2004)

bkrupp said:


> Just to let people know. I got this shock a week or two ago. Rode my V10 for the first time with it, and it was great. Pressure was way more than recommended, but the settings in the manual seemed fine. I can elaborate if anyone is interested.
> 
> But if you are thinking about this shock, go for it. If you really need a climb mode then the Float X is also great.


What shock were you running before the x2? I'm thinking about it for my Turner dhr but am definitely a bit hesitant...


----------



## bkrupp (Apr 21, 2014)

acair422 said:


> What shock were you running before the x2? I'm thinking about it for my Turner dhr but am definitely a bit hesitant...


Bike came with a Fox RC4. I had used the DHX 5.0 Coil on two earlier bikes, and the RC4 was better. Spring was difficult to decide which one I needed. 450# was too stiff, 400# too light. I had some inside info that a Fox DH air shock was coming out, so as soon as I could I got one.

Just being able to set the air pressure anywhere you want it instead of having to decide on a coil was really my main selling point. It is pretty linear, especially on the progressive v10c. Also, I lost over 1 pound of weight.

Seems like theres some guys on pinkbike putting them on their new nomads too, and all positive reviews.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Foxhound said:


> Sure thing, going for a ride tomorrow, so will report my findings after


Foxhound, 
Any updates on the heat situation?


----------



## Foxhound (Mar 14, 2015)

Pau11y said:


> Foxhound,
> Any updates on the heat situation?


No sorry, last thing on my mind tbh at the end of a ride . I'll try to remember tomorrow 😁


----------



## Idaho (Sep 29, 2013)

I just got mine and put it on the bike late last night. Are you guys finding you are having to change much from the recommended settings from Fox for your PSI?


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I just got mine and put it on the bike late last night. Are you guys finding you are having to change much from the recommended settings from Fox for your PSI?


Kinda depends on the bike. On something like a Nomad, a 20psi swing in either direction impacts sag very little. Where on my old Enduro 29r, a 20psi swing would be the difference between mushy pedaling and "just right".

Keep in mind that recommended settings are only a reference starting point.

-Ron


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah, set the sag correctly with everything set to open... then dial in the {L,H}S{C,R}.

I liked the firmer side of things and actually added a couple clicks to HSC and LSC but the rebound seemed spot on. Ive never in my life had rebound spot on, so that was kool. I actually had custom valved shocks when rebound wasnt adjustable.


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> Foxhound,
> Can you pay a bit of attention to the resi temp on your next ride? I have a buddy commenting the coil version on his Nomad gets really hot after a run down Trestle's jump line. Thanks in advance.


Normal Issue. the kinetic energy is transformed into heat by hydraulic resistance in the shock absorber damping system. and it can get quite hot. 
Maybe in your friends case, the spring rate is to high for the masse, then he have to close the damping circuit more (and their by generating more heat) to slow down the rebound.


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine is fine, im 180-185lbs geared up. Ive done some long runs 20min downhills and she isnt hot like the dbinline, that was one of my main issues with the inline is performance dropped on long runs.


----------



## bkrupp (Apr 21, 2014)

Idaho said:


> I just got mine and put it on the bike late last night. Are you guys finding you are having to change much from the recommended settings from Fox for your PSI?


I think the recommended PSI is body weight. But for me on my V10c I had to to almost 25 psi more. Rider weight 175 loaded up, shock had 195 during the ride, but needed a bit more, or maybe just a single volume spacer.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Not yet ridden, just finished my build tonight (except for chain and RD tuning). Excited to get my first runs on the X2 in Bend next week.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Finished building out my new ride Friday night and put in about 11K of climbing in over the weekend, I'm so stoked out on this shock and the whole bike for that matter, blows away my HDR.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

So, had Fox build me and my buddy (FlowZone on here) two X2s w/ 5wt oil instead of the standard 10wt...wow, what a nice performing shock! The stock tune recommendation for the given air pressure was pretty spot-on. I took the middle of the range on all settings and the rebound and it was perfect! On the compression, I had to add in 2 more clicks of LSC (more damp)...can't recall if I added more HSC.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

TahoeBC said:


> Finished building out my new ride Friday night and put in about 11K of climbing in over the weekend, I'm so stoked out on this shock and the whole bike for that matter, blows away my HDR.
> 
> View attachment 1006183


Hah! Well I guess you don't need to wait for any review from me now


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Pau11y said:


> So, had Fox build me and my buddy (FlowZone on here) two X2s w/ 5wt oil instead of the standard 10wt...wow, what a nice performing shock! The stock tune recommendation for the given air pressure was pretty spot-on. I took the middle of the range on all settings and the rebound and it was perfect! On the compression, I had to add in 2 more clicks of LSC (more damp)...can't recall if I added more HSC.


Would you please elaborate on why the 5wt oil instead of the 10wt?


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Took my HDR w/X2 out for a maiden spin last week on Crater Rim Trail in Bend (OR) and simply couldn't get the thing to stop blowing through its travel. I'm 200lb riding, and I have it about 240psi. I think I need to take it apart and add another volume spacer.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

chrisingrassia said:


> Took my HDR w/X2 out for a maiden spin last week on Crater Rim Trail in Bend (OR) and simply couldn't get the thing to stop blowing through its travel. I'm 200lb riding, and I have it about 240psi. I think I need to take it apart and add another volume spacer.


How many more clicks of HSC did you add? Not sure about the leverage rate of HDR, but the great thing about the X2 is there is plenty of adjustment to play with.

-Ron


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

rondre3000 said:


> How many more clicks of HSC did you add? Not sure about the leverage rate of HDR, but the great thing about the X2 is there is plenty of adjustment to play with.
> 
> -Ron


I don't recall exactly what I did on the trail, but I do know I turned compression all the way to FIRM after about 45min of riding, and was still sitting at about 65% sag. Fox provided a couple free volume spacers, so I think I'll try that first. This is my first REALLY tuneable/adjustable rear shock, so I plan to get it dialed in AMAP for the HDR.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

chrisingrassia said:


> I don't recall exactly what I did on the trail, but I do know I turned compression all the way to FIRM after about 45min of riding, and was still sitting at about 65% sag. Fox provided a couple free volume spacers, so I think I'll try that first. This is my first REALLY tuneable/adjustable rear shock, so I plan to get it dialed in AMAP for the HDR.


OK, first problem. You don't have sag set properly. Use air to set the spring rate. Compression and rebound affect ride quality.

The psi recommendations are just that...a starting point. Turn your compression to full soft and your rebound to full fast and start there to set your sag. Then adjust your compression/rebound settings to taste.

Suspension Setup Series #1 ? Set Your Sag Properly


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Also it sounds like you might not have filled the negative air chamber properly with air as you pumped the shock up.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

rondre3000 said:


> OK, first problem. You don't have sag set properly. Use air to set the spring rate. Compression and rebound affect ride quality.
> 
> The psi recommendations are just that...a starting point. Turn your compression to full soft and your rebound to full fast and start there to set your sag. Then adjust your compression/rebound settings to taste.
> 
> Suspension Setup Series #1 ? Set Your Sag Properly


I'll need to re-visit the sag procedure. Haven't had to do it before with a shock that has this kind of tunability. I think all the dials need to be in a certain position when I start pumping it up, despite FOX's site not defining that in the sag procedure for the X2.



Rick Draper said:


> Also it sounds like you might not have filled the negative air chamber properly with air as you pumped the shock up.


Yep, I did the cycling multiple times throughout adding air to the shock. Every 50psi or so. But if, as stated above, I didn't have the valves/dials in the right positions to set sag, then it all may have been for naught.


----------



## Skijim (Aug 15, 2015)

chrisingrassia said:


> I think I need to take it apart and add another volume spacer.


I have a HD3 w2016 x2. Im having the same sag issue. Im running up close to 260ish =40% sag. I was going the same way w more spacers as first remedy. I took it out on local dh trails and bike /shock perform better than i have ever seen in am. Just need to work the sag out.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Skijim said:


> I have a HD3 w2016 x2. Im having the same sag issue. Im running up close to 260ish =40% sag. I was going the same way w more spacers as first remedy. I took it out on local dh trails and bike /shock perform better than i have ever seen in am. Just need to work the sag out.


Interesting that both our Ibis bikes have the same issue. I will need to re-do my sag settings with the valves in the positions they're supposed to be in. I probably didn't do that right.


----------



## Skijim (Aug 15, 2015)

chrisingrassia said:


> Interesting that both our Ibis bikes have the same issue. I will need to re-do my sag settings with the valves in the positions they're supposed to be in. I probably didn't do that right.


Didnt realize there were 2 different chambers. Just fixed the issue adjusting both air pressures. Sorry folks. Sag fixed 150 psi


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Skijim said:


> Didnt realize there were 2 different chambers. Just fixed the issue adjusting both air pressures. Sorry folks. Sag fixed


Are you referring to cycling the shock every 50psi to even out the (-) air chamber? If so, what final psi are you running now?


----------



## Skijim (Aug 15, 2015)

chrisingrassia said:


> Are you referring to cycling the shock every 50psi to even out the (-) air chamber? If so, what final psi are you running now?


I have 160in both.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Skijim said:


> I have 140 in both.


OK now I'm confused then. Unless I'm a total idiot, what is "both"?


----------



## Skijim (Aug 15, 2015)

1 air chamber by rebound/compression and 1 air chamber on body by where you would add a spacer


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

OK. Holy smokes. Color me stupid, but I didn't know the X2 had an air chamber in the piggyback reservoir. Just re-did the entire shock setup, and those were definitely the solutions. I have about 170 in the piggyback, and about 195-200 in the main chamber now, filled them both while all four compression/rebound screws were fully counter-clockwise. Those two settings were clearly the issue I was having, didn't know one even existed and didn't know the other were supposed to be in a certain position when airing up. 

Added an extra 15psi to my 34 fork, then took it out for a quick spin on my local mountain. Night and day. Thanks guys (and gals?) for helping me out here. 

Now it all makes sense why I was never able to get to 25-30% sag when doing the initial setup a couple weeks back.


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

Why is there no reference to the secondary chamber in the manual? Based on the videos I thought it was an oil reservoir,

Are we sure its not just the negative air pressure? I know negative air chamber is supposed to be set via cycling the shock during setup with adjustments wide open.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

m3the01 said:


> Why is there no reference to the secondary chamber in the manual? Based on the videos I thought it was an oil reservoir,
> 
> Are we sure its not just the negative air pressure? I know negative air chamber is supposed to be set via cycling the shock during setup with adjustments wide open.


Thank you, thank you, thank you. I must have read it in like 4 different places that the piggyback was an oil reservoir only. This is why I never even thought to unscrew the end cap to see if there was an air valve there. I mean, my Monarch+ and CCDBA didn't have that, so I never thought twice about it.

I even printed off the entire X2 manual from the Fox website so I could have it there in the garage with me to set up my bike. There's not a single sentence about the secondary air chamber nor that you should pump up the shock with all settings full counter-clockwise.


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think this is just a secondary adjustment for the negative air pressure... Look at the videos, its all oil regulation. There is obviously a relieve port to equalize pressure during stroke that may only work if the knobs for compression and rebound are all the way open. Possibly, this port near the adjustments is used to define a different negative pressure.

If anyone knows more please post. In all honesty, I couldn't ask for more in a shock, or I just don't know better, so I'm a little curious on the secondary port. My xfusion vector air had a dedicated secondary boost valve,


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

chrisingrassia said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you. I must have read it in like 4 different places that the piggyback was an oil reservoir only. This is why I never even thought to unscrew the end cap to see if there was an air valve there. I mean, my Monarch+ and CCDBA didn't have that, so I never thought twice about it.
> 
> I even printed off the entire X2 manual from the Fox website so I could have it there in the garage with me to set up my bike. There's not a single sentence about the secondary air chamber nor that you should pump up the shock with all settings full counter-clockwise.


Please tell me you have not changed the IFP pressure in the piggyback? Its nitrogen charged and pressurised to a defined pressure, its not one you should mess with and is set to that pressure for various reasons.

Is it this part here you messed with (shown on a Float X the part the guy is touching with the glove):








I give it a week until we have a "My X2 is not feeling right" post.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Skijim said:


> Didnt realize there were 2 different chambers. Just fixed the issue adjusting both air pressures. Sorry folks. Sag fixed 150 psi





Skijim said:


> 1 air chamber by rebound/compression and 1 air chamber on body by where you would add a spacer





Rick Draper said:


> Please tell me you have not changed the IFP pressure in the piggyback? Its nitrogen charged and pressurised to a defined pressure, its not one you should mess with and is set to that pressure for various reasons.
> 
> I give it a week until we have a "My X2 is not feeling right" post.


I must be confused. What am I missing then between these two posters then?

I see ONE air valve for the main chamber. The only other air valve is inside the piggyback. How can Rick say don't touch the piggyback, but skijim says need to fiddle with piggyback pressure to get sag right?

You posted your pic after I posted. Yes, I increased psi in the piggyback. I think it was around 100-110psi when I attached the pump gauge.


----------



## Jesse Hill (Dec 29, 2006)

Sounds like he changed the piggyback psi. Not a good call on that shock, 170 psi in a shock meant to run about 60-90 I think. Will we be seeing my x2 blew up post next? Stupid on fox to have left that exposed on their x2, should be covered and secured like ccdb.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

chrisingrassia said:


> I must be confused. What am I missing then between these two posters then?
> 
> I see ONE air valve for the main chamber. The only other air valve is inside the piggyback. How can Rick say don't touch the piggyback, but skijim says need to fiddle with piggyback pressure to get sag right?


I believe he has just set the pressure wrong in the first place by not cycling the shock enough to fill both the negative and positive air chambers.

If you touch the piggybacks air pressure you will have problems with the shock and it won't alter the sag.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Skijim said:


> Didnt realize there were 2 different chambers. Just fixed the issue adjusting both air pressures. Sorry folks. Sag fixed 150 psi





Skijim said:


> 1 air chamber by rebound/compression and 1 air chamber on body by where you would add a spacer





Rick Draper said:


> I believe he has just set the pressure wrong in the first place by not cycling the shock enough to fill both the negative and positive air chambers.
> 
> If you touch the piggybacks air pressure you will have problems with the shock and it won't alter the sag.


Well that certainly wasn't what skijim said then. He explicitly said he adjusted both air chambers: the one by rebound/compression and 1 on body by where you would add a spacer. That's specifically why I asked what he meant by "both".

Sounds like I may want to get my piggyback psi back down to ~100 then. Perhaps my sag setup issue was largely because of the dial adjustments not being fully counter-clockwise like they should've been.

Ah, the joys of learning bike parts with terrible user manuals.....


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

chrisingrassia said:


> Well that certainly wasn't what skijim said then. He explicitly said he adjusted both air chambers: the one by rebound/compression and 1 on body by where you would add a spacer. That's specifically why I asked what he meant by "both".


If someone on the internet told you to eat a thousand pizzas in one go would you?!

Whats the Id code on your shock? Its a 4 digit code.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Cxjd

I guess I deserved that. But honestly I'm just trying to learn what I was supposed to do, and what I did wrong. Figured I was doing what I should have done based on the discussion in here.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

chrisingrassia said:


> Cxjd
> 
> I guess I deserved that. But honestly I'm just trying to learn what I was supposed to do, and what I did wrong. Figured I was doing what I should have done based on the discussion in here.


If you can remember what the pressure was in the piggyback then just reset it to the factory setting.

Its hidden under that cover for a reason and I am a bit surprised that they have moved away from the way they did things with the older shocks with the rubber puck and delrin ball to a setup like on the DHX that can be altered by mistake quite easily.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

chrisingrassia said:


> Took my HDR w/X2 out for a maiden spin last week on Crater Rim Trail in Bend (OR) and simply couldn't get the thing to stop blowing through its travel. I'm 200lb riding, and I have it about 240psi. I think I need to take it apart and add another volume spacer.


I'm the same weight, adding one more spacer has done the trick for me so far on the HD3, but I've only had a couple rides on it so far. BTW I'm at only 180 PSI.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Also when I added the spacer a couple days ago, I totally forgot about cycling the shock as it was aired up, was having a hell of a tme trying to get the sag set, before I remembered. Let all the air out and started over, cycling though 25% of it's travel every 50 PSI, problem solved.


----------



## Dub82 (May 24, 2009)

So, I got my HD3 with 36/X2 a few weeks ago= psyched! except...

Followed instructions on setting sag - with rebound and compression fully open, slowly let out all pressure (and equalizing @50psi intervals) in order to check chain length. As I pumped it up, every 50psi I'd and cycle slowly through 25% of travel to equalize neg/pos chambers...each time, it loses pressure. That makes sense to me, as it's "evening out"... Each time I get closer to my range (165lbs w/o pack) the "equalizing" process loses substantial air. If I went way above- say, 210psi, within 50 compressions, I'm down to 110psi. edit- this occurs with or without the shock pump attached.

So, I go to my LBS, I do submersion tests (no bubbles, bc I can't compress it under water), and I check the o-rings and schraeder valve...nothing. Call up Fox, they recommend lubing the hell out of EVOLV o-rings with with Slick Honey. So I do all that...and still not holding air. So it seems like it's "breathing" perhaps from the negative chamber. Anyways, I do the online warranty thing and they send me a shipping label and away to MN it goes...

Just got it back today. It came back via overnight from CA, but it's the same shock...with the same F'n problem. Waiting to hear back from them, which gives me enough time to complain on the internet. 

In the meantime, I borrowed an Inline from my LBS and it rode great. 
Thoughts? Suggestions? I think I'll start with a beer. Le sigh.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Dub82 said:


> So, I got my HD3 with 36/X2 a few weeks ago= psyched! except...
> 
> Followed instructions on setting sag - with rebound and compression fully open, slowly let out all pressure (and equalizing @50psi intervals) in order to check chain length. As I pumped it up, every 50psi I'd and cycle slowly through 25% of travel to equalize neg/pos chambers...each time, it loses pressure. That makes sense to me, as it's "evening out"... Each time I get closer to my range (165lbs w/o pack) the "equalizing" process loses substantial air. If I went way above- say, 210psi, within 50 compressions, I'm down to 110psi. edit- this occurs with or without the shock pump attached.


I would check the O-rings at the top and bottom of the air cans to make sure they aren't knicked. That is clearly A LOT of pressure you're losing from cycling the shock.


----------



## Dub82 (May 24, 2009)

rondre3000, I agree that the O-rings seemed like a likely culprit. I checked them after my non-conclusive submersion test as well as after I lubed the hell out of the seemingly fine O-rings. 
I haven't re opened it since it came back today - waiting to talk to Fox. Based upon the cryptic work order, it seems like they were replaced during its vacation away from me.

edit- customer service was helpful, and I'll be sending back this shock and receiving a new one in a few days. Not ideal, but a good resolution.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Dub82 said:


> rondre3000, I agree that the O-rings seemed like a likely culprit. I checked them after my non-conclusive submersion test as well as after I lubed the hell out of the seemingly fine O-rings.
> I haven't re opened it since it came back today - waiting to talk to Fox. Based upon the cryptic work order, it seems like they were replaced during its vacation away from me.
> 
> edit- customer service was helpful, and I'll be sending back this shock and receiving a new one in a few days. Not ideal, but a good resolution.


To be honest, I think you got the better deal. Just send that ish back to dealer/FOX and get a replacement. Let them figure it out.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Just taken delivery of my own personal Float X2:

Looking at it I think the fact Fox have hidden the IFP fill valve behind a cap with a 6mm allen key in it is pretty adequate to stop people changing the pressure. If it does not they could always put a delrin ball in the allen key slot.

Overall it looks a very nicely engineered shock. I'd say finish wise a Cane Creek looks slightly nicer as they CNC the bridge where as the X2 bridge is cast and the finish not quite as nice. However you don't look at it when you are riding do you!


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Rick Draper said:


> Just taken delivery of my own personal Float X2:
> 
> Looking at it I think the fact Fox have hidden the IFP fill valve behind a cap with a 6mm allen key in it is pretty adequate to stop people changing the pressure. If it does not they could always put a delrin ball in the allen key slot.
> 
> Overall it looks a very nicely engineered shock. I'd say finish wise a Cane Creek looks slightly nicer as they CNC the bridge where as the X2 bridge is cast and the finish not quite as nice. However you don't look at it when you are riding do you!


Is this the shock to replace the Push shock?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

tatankainlondon said:


> Is this the shock to replace the Push shock?


No its for on a different bike. I have sold the Push shock and reinvested the funds from that into a bike thats drastically different sizing is from a Nomad. It should be here in a few days.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Rick Draper said:


> No its for on a different bike. I have sold the Push shock and *reinvested the funds from that into a bike thats drastically different sizing is from a Nomad.* It should be here in a few days.


You didn't buy that new Nicolai ION GPI, did you?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

tatankainlondon said:


> You didn't buy that new Nicolai ION GPI, did you?


Nope! A Mondraker.

Just whipped the air can off it and its got 3 bands installed and 3 bands in the box.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Rick Draper said:


> Nope! A *Mondraker*.
> 
> Just whipped the air can off it and its got 3 bands installed and 3 bands in the box.


Out of interest, why switch from SC to Mondraker? The forward geometry (or whatever it is called)?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

tatankainlondon said:


> Out of interest, why switch from SC to Mondraker? The forward geometry (or whatever it is called)?


Yep the longer reach. I want to try it out and see how it is. Plus I've had the Nomad for 14 months now which is a record for me lol.


----------



## Jesse Hill (Dec 29, 2006)

Good point but obviously it wasn't enough to stop people. Unfortunately if you don't make things next to impossible for people to mess with something they aren't supposed to mess with, then they will find a way. That's what security torx are for, still not impossible to remove but much less common that a metric Allen.


----------



## gforcephoto (Apr 22, 2004)

My X2 is already going back to Fox. I had 1 day on it at Trestle and it worked awesome. so in preperation with the coming weekend I was getting ready to adjust some settings and noticed the rebound was pretty quick. So I thought maybe the neg chamber was the issue so I opened all the hi/lo dials and released all the air, aired it up in 25psi chunks with compression so charge both pos/neg chambers to 160psi.. then closed all the lo/hi dials per tuning guide. as I closed compression I noticed oil shoot out and was like "not normal". I opened lo/hi rebound to my settings but as I opened hi compression an o-ring pushed out and oil went everywhere. 
guess no DH this weekend.


----------



## hojong (Jul 25, 2006)

Are seal service kits available for the float x2 anywhere yet?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Reading some of these posts, I'm quite glad I went DHX2 instead of Float X2... Can't beat the coil for simplicity - although it weighs nearly double lol.

Damper wise, I couldn't be more pleased with the adjustment ranges and tuning capability of the X2. Can get it dialed in to perfection. I found I'm a ways off the recommended settings though - not too bad for the compression side (LS & HS)... but on the rebound, I like quite a bit more (don't like the rear bucking up at all, especially off jumps or rolling down some steep technical sections). It's so nice having the LS and HS separated on Rebound. Can have it quicker on small stuff but slowed down for those deep travel hits.

Had mine since May - no issues so far. Hopefully stays that way. Had a Float X last year that had seal & cavitation issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Is it possible to get the rear shock to fit a Specialized enduro 29? for that special fsr linkage?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

rondre3000 said:


> Kinda depends on the bike. On something like a Nomad, a 20psi swing in either direction impacts sag very little. Where on my old Enduro 29r, a 20psi swing would be the difference between mushy pedaling and "just right".
> 
> Keep in mind that recommended settings are only a reference starting point.
> 
> -Ron


How were you able to fit the rear shock onto you enduro 29. Do they make a special one for the fsr linkage?
Thanks
Ben


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

LCW said:


> Reading some of these posts, I'm quite glad I went DHX2 instead of Float X2... Can't beat the coil for simplicity - although it weighs nearly double lol.
> 
> Damper wise, I couldn't be more pleased with the adjustment ranges and tuning capability of the X2. Can get it dialed in to perfection. I found I'm a ways off the recommended settings though - not too bad for the compression side (LS & HS)... but on the rebound, I like quite a bit more (don't like the rear bucking up at all, especially off jumps or rolling down some steep technical sections). It's so nice having the LS and HS separated on Rebound. Can have it quicker on small stuff but slowed down for those deep travel hits.
> 
> Had mine since May - no issues so far. Hopefully stays that way. Had a Float X last year that had seal & cavitation issues.


How do you like it for climbing?


----------



## 2wls4ever (May 11, 2006)

chrisingrassia said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you. I must have read it in like 4 different places that the piggyback was an oil reservoir only. This is why I never even thought to unscrew the end cap to see if there was an air valve there. I mean, my Monarch+ and CCDBA didn't have that, so I never thought twice about it.
> 
> I even printed off the entire X2 manual from the Fox website so I could have it there in the garage with me to set up my bike. There's not a single sentence about the secondary air chamber nor that you should pump up the shock with all settings full counter-clockwise.


this is not a tuning feature. don't mess with it


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> How do you like it for climbing?


No issues at all. The SB is super efficient for climbing. Great traction, no bobbing.


----------



## SmittyPDX (Oct 25, 2011)

any additional updates on the Float X2 on reliability? The reports of oil leaking and losing rebound dampening is concerning as I've placed an order for one a couple days ago. Any other warranty issues you guys are having? 

I have a V10 on order that comes with the DHX2 coil, wanted the Float X2 to save a pound and for the ease of adjustability. Kind of having second thoughts after reading a few of these comments.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

No issues here. Have had mine for at least 2 months. In that 2 months I've done a few bike park (Mammoth and Snow Summit) trips. Functions as advertised.


----------



## SmittyPDX (Oct 25, 2011)

rondre3000 said:


> No issues here. Have had mine for at least 2 months. In that 2 months I've done a few bike park (Mammoth and Snow Summit) trips. Functions as advertised.


Thanks rondre!!


----------



## m3the01 (Aug 11, 2008)

No issues either, had since first day of release ;-)


----------



## DerrickT (Jun 10, 2004)

Those with the X2, what is your weight and PSI?


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

It appears that the Float x2 shock is now available for Specialized Enduro frames: Fox Float X2 - Specialized Enduro


----------



## danny.mendes (Mar 11, 2013)

I got a Float X2 for my 2012 Heckler and did my first ride with it today. I am very impressed. The shock that it replaced was the stock Float Evo CTD. I had heard that the CTDs are not that good of a shock, and riding the X2 proved it to me. Where I noticed the big difference was in fast chunky trails. The CTD felt harsher and the rear tire would bounce off the big hits. The X2 is more plush with no bottoming out and keeps the rear of the bike a lot more stable. Climbing feels better, more traction on steep loose stuff. I always climbed with the CTD in descend setting, so for me not having a lockout on the X2 is fine. 

I did the first ride with the recommended settings from Fox and it felt pretty good. I am going to remove the three factory installed volume spacers from the air chamber to see if I can get it to preform even better, I am pretty light at 145 geared up.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

danny.mendes said:


> I got a Float X2 for my 2012 Heckler and did my first ride with it today. I am very impressed. The shock that it replaced was the stock Float Evo CTD. I had heard that the CTDs are not that good of a shock, and riding the X2 proved it to me. Where I noticed the big difference was in fast chunky trails. The CTD felt harsher and the rear tire would bounce off the big hits. The X2 is more plush with no bottoming out and keeps the rear of the bike a lot more stable. Climbing feels better, more traction on steep loose stuff. I always climbed with the CTD in descend setting, so for me not having a lockout on the X2 is fine.
> 
> I did the first ride with the recommended settings from Fox and it felt pretty good. I am going to remove the three factory installed volume spacers from the air chamber to see if I can get it to preform even better, I am pretty light at 145 geared up.


145 geared up? What are you, 9?


----------



## danny.mendes (Mar 11, 2013)

Lol, 5'6" and lean build.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

danny.mendes said:


> Lol, 5'6" and lean build.


Some days I feel like my bike and gear alone weigh 145.

I'm stoked on my X2 as well. Good luck fine tuning!


----------



## my02 (Aug 17, 2005)

DerrickT, 

I'm running an X2 on an HD3. I'm 120kg in my birthday suit so add another 5kg for clothes, pack, etc. 

PSI wise I'm running around 280. I've lost a little weight in the last month so I may need to drop a few PSI however I've found this pressure with the recommended settings (just reduced LSC by a couple of clicks) is so far working well.


----------



## Intenseman (Oct 15, 2004)

See on Facebook :

Fox Float X2 on Specialized Enduro

Someone have news about availability .

Thanks

Eric


----------



## tomsx (Nov 3, 2015)

Planning to buy X2 float for my demo 8 . Does it fit ? It's the 2015 alu model .


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Intenseman said:


> See on Facebook :
> 
> Fox Float X2 on Specialized Enduro
> 
> ...


Available to buy where I am I believe.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Mojo UK sells the Float x2 shocks that fit Enduro bikes.


----------



## Intenseman (Oct 15, 2004)

Not for Specialized enduro ?


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Specialized Enduro bikes.


----------



## aappling72 (Jul 24, 2005)

Quick question on the X2. When shock is pressurized how easy should it be, or should it be possible to turn the air canister. Mine seems to be pretty easy to turn. And when I hit one side of the air can with a first, then the other side it makes a noise as if something is loose? Anyone's else's make a small clunk sound if you just lightly/moderately tap each side with the side of your first? I hear the same sound over rough terrain making me think somethings wrong.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

What oil is needed to put in the shock to keep the volume spacers lubricated/??


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

slimphatty said:


> What oil is needed to put in the shock to keep the volume spacers lubricated/??


Slick Honey is fine. Could probably use other grease/ lubricants as well.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks dude


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Ahh finally the pro-pedal, climb switch, whatever you want to call it is released.

Fox Announces 2017 Lineup Details - Pinkbike


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

I will be ordering one of those to fit to my shock.


----------



## baotuan (Sep 1, 2014)

Waiting for compare with ccdb cs. If better than then will pickup one

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

It's weird, the technology is the same but this shock has midstroke support much more than the db air. When I had the air and inline I would blow through the travel even with the compression dialed up.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

So I've got a fair few miles on my X2 to get a feel for it and now I'm starting to mess around with it. It's very controlled through its stroke and has been 100% reliable.

Never achieved full travel with 3 volume bands in and the compression set more towards the open side of things so I'm going to take a volume band out and leave compression settings as they are to see how I get on with that.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Rick Draper said:


> So I've got a fair few miles on my X2 to get a feel for it and now I'm starting to mess around with it. It's very controlled through its stroke and has been 100% reliable.
> 
> Never achieved full travel with 3 volume bands in and the compression set more towards the open side of things so I'm going to take a volume band out and leave compression settings as they are to see how I get on with that.


What bike do you have it on?


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Rick Draper said:


> So I've got a fair few miles on my X2 to get a feel for it and now I'm starting to mess around with it. It's very controlled through its stroke and has been 100% reliable.
> 
> Never achieved full travel with 3 volume bands in and the compression set more towards the open side of things so I'm going to take a volume band out and leave compression settings as they are to see how I get on with that.


Rick - I also noticed that you were commenting over on the ElevenSix thread for the Nomad. In a comparison of the climbing/descending/technical uses, which was a better shock for you -- the X2 or ElevenSix?



Junersun said:


> What bike do you have it on?


Indeed. I think it might be a Nomad?


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

well a nomad would be the exact reason why that is happening... that bike is one of the most progressive bikes you can get. If I were Rick, I would start with zero spacers and go to the recommended low/high speed settings.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

The X2 is on a Mondraker Dune XR. They spec it with 4 volume bands in and I have just gone down to 2.

Cannot directly compare the Eleven Six and the X2 as they are on totally different bikes. The Eleven Six is a amazing piece of engineering and performs bloody lovely is it worth $500 or however much more than the other options? Only the person buying can be the judge of that.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Rick Draper said:


> The X2 is on a Mondraker Dune XR. They spec it with 4 volume bands in and I have just gone down to 2.
> 
> Cannot directly compare the Eleven Six and the X2 as they are on totally different bikes. The Eleven Six is a amazing piece of engineering and performs bloody lovely is it worth $500 or however much more than the other options? Only the person buying can be the judge of that.


Glad you chimed back in, I stand corrected.
Good luck with the volume spacers.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

joining thread


----------



## Btownrider (Aug 24, 2013)

anyone have their X2 on a 2016 Giant Reign? Would like to know how you're setting yours up. Thanks in advance


----------



## dedmann (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like Avalanche has made their ifp and ssd mod for the x2 and dhx2... I know where I'm going when I need to service my shock!


----------



## m1na (Feb 11, 2011)

Is possible change travel of 200x51 to 200x57? I saw in instructions, that some of shocks have travel spacer. picture no.10
2016 FLOAT X2 Rebuild | Bike Help Center | FOX


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

m1na said:


> Is possible change travel of 200x51 to 200x57? I saw in instructions, that some of shocks have travel spacer. picture no.10
> 2016 FLOAT X2 Rebuild | Bike Help Center | FOX


Yes it is.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Those of you w/ the climb switch, does it dial in a preset # of clicks in HSC? Is it possible to use it in "trail" mode by not switching the lever all the way to "FIRM"?


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

The climb switch is independent to the hsc valve. You can go in between full close and full open to get a middle ground firmness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistdSpokes (Aug 11, 2009)

I am still waiting on my X2 to come in - was on back order until 8/8 but still no confirmation on shipping yet. I just want to get this shock on my carbon patrol and in action!


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like Avalanche has a tune for our X2. Anyone done that yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Junersun said:


> Looks like Avalanche has a tune for our X2. Anyone done that yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, check the other thread.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Can you link me? Had no idea there was another one going


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Junersun said:


> Can you link me? Had no idea there was another one going
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's at the top of the forum.


----------



## D3NN15M (May 8, 2011)

Anyone has info/links to the difference between the Factory and Performance X2, aside from the Kash and Black coats? Thanks.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Check Fox. Wasn't even aware they made a Performance X2.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3NN15M (May 8, 2011)

Couldn't find any info at Fox's own website. There's more info on the performance line of forks out there, but not much on the X2.

EDIT:

And yes, these do exist. Or at least they are allegedly spec'd on a couple of build kits on the new Pivot Firebirds.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

D3NN15M said:


> Anyone has info/links to the difference between the Factory and Performance X2, aside from the Kash and Black coats? Thanks.


IIRC it only has LSC/R adjustment, thats only off the top of my head. Might be HSC/R adjustment, cannot remember fully.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Performance X2 coming on 2017 Giant Reign SX


----------



## djball (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if metric X2 is coming any time soon? FFS this is going to be a huge expensive mess for new builds.


----------



## areks (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes, metric Float X2 will come with new RM Slayer 2017


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Have the X2 with climb switch on a 2015 Nomad and a 2014 Tallboy LTC.
Great shock for both bikes.
For the Nomad-better than the DB AIR as far as overall performance and ease of tuning. WAY easier to set up initially. For me, the X2 is not as finicky on PSI or sag. Also, I can notice a one click performance difference in all X2 settings. The DB air= not so much. Finicky on PSI and 2+ "clicks" or the lack of to notice an on trail difference. Easy to adjust PSI and settings on X2. On the DB AIR a PSI difference required significant tweaking to compression and rebound. Easy to make the X2 perform great for both the up and the down. Quite a bit harder to balance the two out on the DB Air for me.
X2 vs Vivid for Nomad is a bit closer in performance for me. Vivid was very good, but X2 is better. I was always able to get the Vivid to hang up or bottom out on some speed specific square edge/HSC situations. I have been able to eliminate the "hanging up/wheel grab/bottom out" feeling on the same features with the X2 even though I am using full travel.
Messing with the X2 is dead easy and FOX's recommended settings put me on a workable/enjoyable ride immediately. A few tweaks to PSI and settings and I'm good 2 days and 50 miles in(bike park).
X2 on Tallboy LTC has likely stopped me from selling the bike and buying a Hightower. Biggest gripe for me on TBLTC has been with climbing and mid stroke wallow/hang up. I could tune the bike for climbing or descending but could never find an optimal setting for both. Always heavily favored one or the other. Bike has always ripped on the descents at the expense of climbing steeps and low speed/high torque chunk.
Easy to set it up in the past as an XC/trail bike with Factory Float CTD-capable and efficient but not 100% dialed for up or down. Very good, but not great for both.
X2 eliminates mid stroke wallow and keeps the rear high so the steep ups feel more efficient. Better composure and recovery on repeated HSC hits on the DH.
On the TBLTC, I appreciate the climb switch. On the Nomad, I have yet to employ it. Both bikes have been ridden on the same trails.
My simplistic take on the X2 is that for these 2 bikes it easily lets me ride them as the bikes they were intended to be.
Noticeably less rear end hang up on both VPP bikes for both up or down.
Anywhere there's pedaling, STRAVA says I'm slightly faster for the same amount of effort vs prior suspension on both bikes both up and down. Yippee.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

areks said:


> Yes, metric Float X2 will come with new RM Slayer 2017


Hmm, are you sure about that? Lookie here on NSMB, towards the bottom it shows Fox X2 shocks with external bearings being used. Makes a lot of design sense too.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

djball said:


> Does anyone know if metric X2 is coming any time soon? FFS this is going to be a huge expensive mess for new builds.


Slash 29 is coming with Metric X2 Float


----------



## danny.mendes (Mar 11, 2013)

I have an X2 on a 2016 Nomad and I am on the light end of the weight spectrum (143 geared up). I have about 4 months on the shock and it still feels harsh on high speed small bumps and chatter. I am running HSC and LSC wide open, 125 psi, and I have tried different volume spacer setups (0-3). The last thing I tried was to have my LBS do a shock service and change the fluid from 10w to 5w. That helped a little, but not what I was hoping for.

I'm probably going to have to get it custom tuned. Has any light rider with an X2 on a Nomad had better luck getting this shock to not feel so harsh?


----------



## danny.mendes (Mar 11, 2013)

Nobody?


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Could it be your rebound is bucking you too fast to recovery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danny.mendes (Mar 11, 2013)

Junersun said:


> Could it be your rebound is bucking you too fast to recovery?


I am running the recommended rebound settings from the Fox Tuning Guide, 21 LSR 19 HSR from closed. I tried faster and slower setting, but that didn't make the shock feel any better.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

R


danny.mendes said:


> I have an X2 on a 2016 Nomad and I am on the light end of the weight spectrum (143 geared up). I have about 4 months on the shock and it still feels harsh on high speed small bumps and chatter. I am running HSC and LSC wide open, 125 psi, and I have tried different volume spacer setups (0-3). The last thing I tried was to have my LBS do a shock service and change the fluid from 10w to 5w. That helped a little, but not what I was hoping for.
> 
> I'm probably going to have to get it custom tuned. Has any light rider with an X2 on a Nomad had better luck getting this shock to not feel so harsh?


 I Amon the other end of the spectrum at 260lbs . I have talked to a couple shock tuners and the stated that light riders and heavy riders have a much harder time getting suspension to work as it's designed around a medium weight . I just went thru this on forks and bought a fox 36 from push and had them tune it for my weight . I waiting on them to develope valving packages for the x2 so I can have them tune it


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

blacksheep5150 said:


> R I Amon the other end of the spectrum at 260lbs . I have talked to a couple shock tuners and the stated that light riders and heavy riders have a much harder time getting suspension to work as it's designed around a medium weight . I just went thru this on forks and bought a fox 36 from push and had them tune it for my weight . I waiting on them to develope valving packages for the x2 so I can have them tune it


Avalanche has one for the X2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

blacksheep5150 said:


> R I Amon the other end of the spectrum at 260lbs . I have talked to a couple shock tuners and the stated that light riders and heavy riders have a much harder time getting suspension to work as it's designed around a medium weight . I just went thru this on forks and bought a fox 36 from push and had them tune it for my weight . I waiting on them to develope valving packages for the x2 so I can have them tune it


Doubtful you'd need custom work done on the X2 to enjoy the ride.
There's a ton of adjustment in stock form.
Way better than a DB Air for bigger riders and more adjustments than a Vivid Air.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

11053 said:


> Doubtful you'd need custom work done on the X2 to enjoy the ride.
> There's a ton of adjustment in stock form.
> Way better than a DB Air for bigger riders and more adjustments than a Vivid Air.


I feel the same! I'm 230 and it's been awesome. I think when I need to service the shock I'll send her in to Avalanche but no need to do it now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey Junersun do you have this shock on your Rune? I have a CCDB air on mine since trashing 2 of the Fox CTD trail adjusts. It always lacked mid support though and me and you are about the same weight.


----------



## baotuan (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, who know where to buy full rebuild kit for x2 and tools to service?


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

dirtrider76 said:


> Hey Junersun do you have this shock on your Rune? I have a CCDB air on mine since trashing 2 of the Fox CTD trail adjusts. It always lacked mid support though and me and you are about the same weight.


I do! It's an incredible difference from CCdb. It's kinda funny, I think the CCdb lacks midstroke support! But eh x2 with max volume spacers for me is about perfect for big hits (6 ft drops) and rock garden plow!

Although I'm not in any hurry I do look forward to seeing how it feels with a custom tune.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Junersun said:


> I do! It's an incredible difference from CCdb. It's kinda funny, I think the CCdb lacks midstroke support! But eh x2 with max volume spacers for me is about perfect for big hits (6 ft drops) and rock garden plow!
> 
> Although I'm not in any hurry I do look forward to seeing how it feels with a custom tune.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, hoping to get on a 17 Rune now. I was going to strip my V2 Rune of everything but it might be time for a fresh build.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

dirtrider76 said:


> Thanks man, hoping to get on a 17 Rune now. I was going to strip my V2 Rune of everything but it might be time for a fresh build.


Nice! 2017 looks awesome! Look forward to seeing the build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

11053 said:


> Doubtful you'd need custom work done on the X2 to enjoy the ride.
> There's a ton of adjustment in stock form.
> Way better than a DB Air for bigger riders and more adjustments than a Vivid Air.


 your right , the ride is fantastic . My concern is having to run 270 lbs of air , with proper valving that could be reduced and the seals and o rings May last longer


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

The valving will only change how the oil travels through the chambers. Your sag is based on your weight. If your at 30% now with 270 psi then it won't change by much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epicxcrider123 (Nov 28, 2008)

danny.mendes said:


> I have an X2 on a 2016 Nomad and I am on the light end of the weight spectrum (143 geared up). I have about 4 months on the shock and it still feels harsh on high speed small bumps and chatter. I am running HSC and LSC wide open, 125 psi, and I have tried different volume spacer setups (0-3). The last thing I tried was to have my LBS do a shock service and change the fluid from 10w to 5w. That helped a little, but not what I was hoping for.
> 
> I'm probably going to have to get it custom tuned. Has any light rider with an X2 on a Nomad had better luck getting this shock to not feel so harsh?


I'm 185lb, but I had this exact problem on my Nomad for a while. What % sag are you at in attack vs seated position? What fork do you have? How fast are you?

I'm at about 25-30% standing vs 40% seated. The bike needs a lot of sag for it to feel "right" to me. It doesn't feel balanced with the fork unless I'm pointed down. I run about 180 psi with 4 - 5 spacers depending on terrain. Cranking up my high speed rebound helped with the bucking feeling a ton, I think it's at 9 clicks from closed right now. Running more compression damping with less pressure has helped it feel more plush but still supportive and it doesn't wallow anymore.


----------



## gate (Jan 27, 2015)

danny.mendes said:


> I have an X2 on a 2016 Nomad and I am on the light end of the weight spectrum (143 geared up). I have about 4 months on the shock and it still feels harsh on high speed small bumps and chatter. I am running HSC and LSC wide open, 125 psi, and I have tried different volume spacer setups (0-3). The last thing I tried was to have my LBS do a shock service and change the fluid from 10w to 5w. That helped a little, but not what I was hoping for.
> 
> I'm probably going to have to get it custom tuned. Has any light rider with an X2 on a Nomad had better luck getting this shock to not feel so harsh?


I'm 155 ungeared and very recently put an X2 on my 2015 Nomad right before a trip to Whistler. I started with in the middle of the Fox recommended settings for the PSI that I chose (160). After a week of riding I had basically backed the LSC out a click to 22 and the HSR a click also. At those settings the shock did feel harsh to me on braking bumps and other fast repeated square edge hits. Not the 'magic carpet' that some people describe, but I loved the performance and control. Was just nearing but not hitting bottom out despite my best efforts and worst jump casing. I really only thought about the shock when I hit the braking bumps. And in those bumps it was very composed and there wasn't a lack of control. So, being not the most confident in my suspension setups I was thinking I had gotten to a setup that may work really well but may also give me some feedback rather than feeling like I'm floating on a pillow. I think it's been said here but one of the best things about that shock is how it transforms the Nomad on technical climbing - supports the mid stroke so the bike stays up in its travel. I went from many pedals strikes to almost no pedal strikes on 175mm cranks.

Okay back to the light rider issue. On my old Nomad (N2) I put a RWC needle bearing kit on the rear end of the shock and it absolutely transformed that bike, made it way more supple. I would think that lighter guys like you and me may be more affected by stiction in the plastic shock bushings from Fox. So, putting needle bearing kits on one or both ends of the shock are something to consider. I am thinking about doing it for the X2. You've already gone so far as to try changing the oil in the shock, so why not try the needle bearings, right?


----------



## danny.mendes (Mar 11, 2013)

epicxcrider123 said:


> I'm 185lb, but I had this exact problem on my Nomad for a while. What % sag are you at in attack vs seated position? What fork do you have? How fast are you?
> 
> I'm at about 25-30% standing vs 40% seated. The bike needs a lot of sag for it to feel "right" to me. It doesn't feel balanced with the fork unless I'm pointed down. I run about 180 psi with 4 - 5 spacers depending on terrain. Cranking up my high speed rebound helped with the bucking feeling a ton, I think it's at 9 clicks from closed right now. Running more compression damping with less pressure has helped it feel more plush but still supportive and it doesn't wallow anymore.


I'm running 35% sag seated, that gives me 30% in attack position. I am running a Fox 36 RC2 170mm fork. I think I ride fairly fast (top 6-10% on Strava on the black diamond rated trails in my area), but definitely not a pro. I'll try running a little more sag and less rebound.


----------



## danny.mendes (Mar 11, 2013)

gate said:


> I'm 155 ungeared and very recently put an X2 on my 2015 Nomad right before a trip to Whistler. I started with in the middle of the Fox recommended settings for the PSI that I chose (160). After a week of riding I had basically backed the LSC out a click to 22 and the HSR a click also. At those settings the shock did feel harsh to me on braking bumps and other fast repeated square edge hits. Not the 'magic carpet' that some people describe, but I loved the performance and control. Was just nearing but not hitting bottom out despite my best efforts and worst jump casing. I really only thought about the shock when I hit the braking bumps. And in those bumps it was very composed and there wasn't a lack of control. So, being not the most confident in my suspension setups I was thinking I had gotten to a setup that may work really well but may also give me some feedback rather than feeling like I'm floating on a pillow. I think it's been said here but one of the best things about that shock is how it transforms the Nomad on technical climbing - supports the mid stroke so the bike stays up in its travel. I went from many pedals strikes to almost no pedal strikes on 175mm cranks.
> 
> Okay back to the light rider issue. On my old Nomad (N2) I put a RWC needle bearing kit on the rear end of the shock and it absolutely transformed that bike, made it way more supple. I would think that lighter guys like you and me may be more affected by stiction in the plastic shock bushings from Fox. So, putting needle bearing kits on one or both ends of the shock are something to consider. I am thinking about doing it for the X2. You've already gone so far as to try changing the oil in the shock, so why not try the needle bearings, right?


Thanks for the info, I might give the RWC bearings a try.


----------



## Tom Grant (Mar 29, 2016)

What is the difference in the ride between the Float X vs X2, sorry if this has been asked before. 

Does the Float X really climb that much better. 

I am a solid climber, but really could use more hand holding in DH which I am weaker at.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Tom Grant said:


> What is the difference in the ride between the Float X vs X2, sorry if this has been asked before.
> 
> Does the Float X really climb that much better.
> 
> I am a solid climber, but really could use more hand holding in DH which I am weaker at.


It can vs an X2 without a climb switch. Especially on flat/smooth fire road type climbs.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Creg (Nov 6, 2014)

:-/ ?FOX Recalls Some FLOAT X2 Shocks Due to Potential Failure Hazard - Mountain Bikes Press Releases - Vital MTB


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

Creg said:


> :-/ ?FOX Recalls Some FLOAT X2 Shocks Due to Potential Failure Hazard - Mountain Bikes Press Releases - Vital MTB


Pretty concerned on my part ,, as fox has lowered maximum psi to 250 now ,in all my paper work max psi was 300 and I currently run 260 . Pretty pissed off to the fact that I also switched my bike to fox 36 to match and now I have a shock that I can't use based off my weight . Can't wait to get fox on the phone and have them explain how they plan on making this rite ..


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

blacksheep5150 said:


> Pretty concerned on my part ,, as fox has lowered maximum psi to 250 now ,in all my paper work max psi was 300 and I currently run 260 . Pretty pissed off to the fact that I also switched my bike to fox 36 to match and now I have a shock that I can't use based off my weight . Can't wait to get fox on the phone and have them explain how they plan on making this rite ..


Good idea. I'm sure you'll get them on the phone right away because no one else is thinking to call them.

Just be patient. They've filed a voluntary recall, keep an eye out for what to do next. Calling them and *****ing about it is just reactive on your part and will solve nothing except to make you look like a douche. Did you call FOX at all prior to the recall telling them you were concerned about their 300psi max rating?


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

chrisingrassia said:


> Good idea. I'm sure you'll get them on the phone right away because no one else is thinking to call them.
> 
> Just be patient. They've filed a voluntary recall, keep an eye out for what to do next. Calling them and *****ing about it is just reactive on your part and will solve nothing except to make you look like a douche. Did you call FOX at all prior to the recall telling them you were concerned about their 300psi max rating?


Just talked to fox and they have no solution , they told me they dont know when or how they are going to fix the problem .i asked them so i should just park my bike for how long ? They cant answer that , i asked about getting refunded for my purchase and that couldnt be done ..so just wait and not ride .. yea i guess im a douche because i paid for a quality product that i can no longer use ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

blacksheep5150 said:


> Just talked to fox and they have no solution , they told me they dont know when or how they are going to fix the problem .i asked them so i should just park my bike for how long ? They cant answer that , i asked about getting refunded for my purchase and that couldnt be done ..so just wait and not ride .. yea i guess im a douche because i paid for a quality product that i can no longer use ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their presser came out yesterday. I, for one, am willing to wait at least a week to see what they have to say about a fix. My contact at Fox is issuing me a call tag for all 3 of my X2s and I'm gonna get mine into them so as to get it early into the service cue. But, I have spare coilers to toss on my bikes to get me by, so no down time. Also, I've been wanting to compare the X2 vs coil anyway so it's more fun and games for me


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

blacksheep5150 said:


> Just talked to fox and they have no solution , they told me they dont know when or how they are going to fix the problem .i asked them so i should just park my bike for how long ? They cant answer that , i asked about getting refunded for my purchase and that couldnt be done ..so just wait and not ride .. yea i guess im a douche because i paid for a quality product that i can no longer use ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your call made you look like a douche because what did you accomplish? Were Fox's responses not exactly what I just told you they'd be if you called?

"They have no solution"
"They don't know when or how they are going to fix the problem"
"They can't answer that"
"They said that couldn't be done"

What did your call accomplish? They don't have any answers yet. They did what they should have done though which is publicize a cease-and-desist right away and then will work out solutions in due time. Don't be *that* guy that thinks the sky is falling and that the world revolves entirely around you and your biking ability.

As a 2016 X2 owner, I'm in the same boat. Once Fox figures it out, you can be sure you'll read about it on MTBR, PinkBike, Vital, Fox site, etc etc.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

chrisingrassia said:


> Your call made you look like a douche because what did you accomplish? Were Fox's responses not exactly what I just told you they'd be if you called?
> 
> "They have no solution"
> "They don't know when or how they are going to fix the problem"
> ...


Easy for internet cowboys like your self to call people a douches ...be careful u never know who lives next door ..as a consumer there is a simple solution . Refund my money and i will buy a push industry shock ...problem solved !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

blacksheep5150 said:


> Easy for internet cowboys like your self to call people a douches ...be careful u never know who lives next door ..as a consumer there is a simple solution . Refund my money and i will buy a push industry shock ...problem solved !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm an internet cowboy? Gotta be kidding me. You still aren't even answering my question: what did your call accomplish?


----------



## gondezee (Aug 26, 2016)

Engineer here,

If they recalled the product, there's good reason for it. Fox saw something that caused their legal dept to soil themselves. Not everything gets caught in your testing, no matter how hard you try. If a danger is presented to the user, you insist that they stop using it.

The next step after a problem comes up is to figure out reach of the problem, how many are susceptible. Simultaneously, you try and figure out how to solve the issue. Sometimes this takes time.

Seeing how they say units with "max 250 PSI" stickers are safe, I'd bet that if you're running lower pressures (sub 250), you're probably fine. Just don't sue me if it still blows up on you .


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Based on what the problem is, air can popping off because it doesn't securely lock in place, I don't think it matters whether it's 250 psi or less, if you have adjusted the volume spacers before, you know how easy it is to pop off the can once you get it lined up and unlocked.

I would take Fox's recommendation to stop riding it.


----------



## gondezee (Aug 26, 2016)

Junersun said:


> Based on what the problem is, air can popping off because it doesn't securely lock in place, I don't think it matters whether it's 250 psi or less, if you have adjusted the volume spacers before, you know how easy it is to pop off the can once you get it lined up and unlocked.
> 
> I would take Fox's recommendation to stop riding it.


http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/fox-files-voluntary-recall-x2-1025393.html#post12872582

Just saw this. Stop riding it. Guy only had 200 PSI in it.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

he also had way more volume spacers than he should have for that shock. Regardless, yeah my safety is not worth compromising.


----------



## mglder (Dec 8, 2015)

blacksheep5150 said:


> Easy for internet cowboys like your self to call people a douches ...be careful u never know who lives next door ..as a consumer there is a simple solution . Refund my money and i will buy a push industry shock ...problem solved !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except that isn't how retail works. They are under no obligation to offer you a refund immediately just because you are crying about it. They have to repair or replace as a minimum. And given there is a safety issue here it is only completely logical that they have to tell people to stop riding asap. Then they can get on with taking care of the repairs/replacements/refunds etc as they see fit.

Quit moaning, stop riding it, join the bloody queue.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Junersun said:


> Based on what the problem is, air can popping off because it doesn't securely lock in place, I don't think it matters whether it's 250 psi or less, if you have adjusted the volume spacers before, you know how easy it is to pop off the can once you get it lined up and unlocked.
> 
> I would take Fox's recommendation to stop riding it.


It's nothing to do with the air can popping off, it's to do with failure of the outer sleeve when running above 250psi.

I'd imagine the recall will be to fit new sleeves and a 250psi sticker. The new sleeves will be to ensure no fatigue is present.


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

I bet the recall includes the new red spacer limiter as well. The revised website show this red spacer with revised number of max spacers allowed, which is lower now.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

Rick Draper said:


> It's nothing to do with the air can popping off, it's to do with failure of the outer sleeve when running above 250psi.
> 
> I'd imagine the recall will be to fit new sleeves and a 250psi sticker. The new sleeves will be to ensure no fatigue is present.


My hopes is that the shock psi remains at 300 ( i know wishful thinking ) but at 6-3.5 255lbs i will need about 265 lbs of pressure which im currently at . With 4 volume reducers . At 250 lbs max , the shock becomes useless to me ...we shall see what happens

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Rick Draper said:


> It's nothing to do with the air can popping off, it's to do with failure of the outer sleeve when running above 250psi.
> 
> I'd imagine the recall will be to fit new sleeves and a 250psi sticker. The new sleeves will be to ensure no fatigue is present.


Are you sure about the inner air can isn't involved? Did Fox explicitly spell that out, or was it your interpretation of the Bike Rumor quoted press release?

BTW, I'm gonna keep riding mine on my Hightower. It's only at 210 psi...


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

blacksheep5150 said:


> My hopes is that the shock psi remains at 300 ( i know wishful thinking ) but at 6-3.5 255lbs i will need about 265 lbs of pressure which im currently at . With 4 volume reducers . At 250 lbs max , the shock becomes useless to me ...we shall see what happens
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much becomes like every air shock on the market then for us bigger guys: useless.

Good thing I replaced mine two weeks ago with an 11-6


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

Why are the X2 shocks shipped after September 9, 2016 with the 250psi sticker ok to use? Did they already fix the problem on these shocks. If so for anyone that has this new version what is the difference in the air can to hold it in place? Is there a home remedy to keep riding for now?


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

wheatgerm said:


> I bet the recall includes the new red spacer limiter as well. The revised website show this red spacer with revised number of max spacers allowed, which is lower now.


I have to imagine this new red spacer is because of that thread on mtbr. I wonder how many other jackwads loaded up their X2 with 7 or 8 volume rings and then added 275# of air.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Pau11y said:


> Are you sure about the inner air can isn't involved? Did Fox explicitly spell that out, or was it your interpretation of the Bike Rumor quoted press release?
> 
> BTW, I'm gonna keep riding mine on my Hightower. It's only at 210 psi...


Have you seen the photos of the ruined outer air can?


----------



## danny.mendes (Mar 11, 2013)

If 250 psi is going to be the max pressure that you can run on the X2, I sure hope Fox will offer riders that need to run more than 250 a different shock option like the DHX2 to replace their X2. That would seem fair to me because the person bought the shock with the original spec of 300 max and now the shock is useless to them.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

danny.mendes said:


> If 250 psi is going to be the max pressure that you can run on the X2, I sure hope Fox will offer riders that need to run more than 250 a different shock option like the DHX2 to replace their X2. That would seem fair to me because the person bought the shock with the original spec of 300 max and now the shock is useless to them.


I agree with this from a very opinionated standpoint, but I highly doubt it'll happen.


----------



## aussieprime (Sep 18, 2014)

voob said:


> Why are the X2 shocks shipped after September 9, 2016 with the 250psi sticker ok to use? Did they already fix the problem on these shocks. If so for anyone that has this new version what is the difference in the air can to hold it in place? Is there a home remedy to keep riding for now?


There is a bit more info on pinkbike (http://m.pinkbike.com/photo/14042479) where it shows a small screw had been added at the bottom of the shock to secure the air can. Perhaps this will be there the remedy for the recalled x2s


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Well guess I won't be able to add volume spacers on the frame anymore. Oh well, I'll take a secure air can over convenience I suppose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

chrisingrassia said:


> Pretty much becomes like every air shock on the market then for us bigger guys: useless.
> 
> Good thing I replaced mine two weeks ago with an 11-6


Yea I'm thinking along those lines also , I have a email into push . They built my fox 36 , might as well get there shock ... What's the weight difference between the x2 and 11-6 ...... Thanks


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

blacksheep5150 said:


> Yea I'm thinking along those lines also , I have a email into push . They built my fox 36 , might as well get there shock ... What's the weight difference between the x2 and 11-6 ...... Thanks


A lot. But it's awesomer.

Not to derail the thread topic though.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

aussieprime said:


> There is a bit more info on pinkbike (http://m.pinkbike.com/photo/14042479) where it shows a small screw had been added at the bottom of the shock to secure the air can. Perhaps this will be there the remedy for the recalled x2s


Makes sense, most (if not all) of the problems seem to be from people inadvertently loosening the air can.... probably from grabbing it while picking the bike up. I grab mine by the reservoir. The ease of removal is rather nice though, problem is that it's too easy, or we've all gotten used to cans that you almost cannot remove while the shock is mounted.

It's going to take a long time before they can build up enough stock to replace all the shocks in use though.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

I wonder what the set screw is screwing into for the new shocks? I don't think we have that on earlier model...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Junersun said:


> I wonder what the set screw is screwing into for the new shocks? I don't think we have that on earlier model...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously we don't. That's kind of the point of this whole thread now :skep::madman:


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

blacksheep5150 said:


> Yea I'm thinking along those lines also , I have a email into push . They built my fox 36 , might as well get there shock ... What's the weight difference between the x2 and 11-6 ...... Thanks


About 300-400 grams.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

chrisingrassia said:


> Obviously we don't. That's kind of the point of this whole thread now :skep::madman:


True. Oh well. Sounds like we'll get a free oil service with this recall. Time to slap on the good old coil!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

chrisingrassia said:


> Obviously we don't. That's kind of the point of this whole thread now :skep::madman:


Just look at it like a free rebuild


----------



## ahmad22 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey guys
Unfortunately my shock has oil leaking from the beginning around the 6 mm hex rebound adjuster :madman:
i have bought it 3 weeks ago and it has max 250 psi label under air valve so its not recall version
what can i do now ? 
can i repair it myself ?


----------



## danny.mendes (Mar 11, 2013)

ahmad22 said:


> Hey guys
> Unfortunately my shock has oil leaking from the beginning around the 6 mm hex rebound adjuster :madman:
> i have bought it 3 weeks ago and it has max 250 psi label under air valve so its not recall version
> what can i do now ?
> can i repair it myself ?


Send it to Fox, it's a new shock and under warranty.


----------



## bikemuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

*2017 Fox Float X2 Pictures and Sag Challenges*

Here's the new 2017 X2, its the 8.75" x 2.75" version for my 2016 Santa Cruz V10. I'm just having a problem getting the right sag. I weigh 225lbs and I'm at the 250 lbs max. I'm over 1 inch of sag which is too much, suppose to be at 0.82 inches. Tomorrow I'll try adding the included spacer to see if that helps.

The shock takes a 1.5 mm hex wrench to remove the canister and unfortunately I only have a socket 1.5 mm which wont work because of its location. Performance bikes stocks a hex wrench set for $15 that I'll pickup.

My bike originally came with the DHX2 but it only lasted about a month and then it started making top out noise where every time the shock rebounded back it would make a clicking noise. I rode it like that for a while until my rebound stopped slowing the shock down. I was using a 500lbs steel spring because of my weight, unfortunately they stop making the super light fox springs at 450lbs. When I took the shock off my bike I also noticed that the steel spring that fox sold me caused scratches all over the shock body.

I was pretty upset and I told Fox that I didn't want that shock back and that I wanted to switch to the Float X2. They agreed to swapping it out, it was a even exchange because they are both the same price but I had to wait 2 months because of the recall. Its nice that I finally received my shock but I'm not sure if its going to workout for me since I can't get the right amount of sag.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Interesting. Has anyone over 200 pounds had issues with the 250psi limit on 8.5 x 2.5 shocks? If so, how much rear suspension travel? 

I was planning to get one for a 180mm bike but it sounds like I'd be close to the limit.


----------



## bikemuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

So Good News, today I was able to add 1 extra spacer only because it already had 2 installed but it was enough to bring me within the range that I need to be which is approximately between 29% and 36% sag according to Santa Cruz website. It actually states 20mm-25mm sag. I'm still running the max 250lb pressure and I'm currently at 0.875 which is 32% sag. 

The bad news is that I'm running the high speed compression at full closed position (full clockwise) because It's moving through the travel so quickly and I don't want to bottom out. I was at the local park a launched off a maybe 18" boulder and landed on the grass which was a flat landing and I blew threw 85% of the travel which could end up being a potential problem when your hitting the bigger drops at the resorts. 

Also the little screw that holds the air canister in place is a pain in the ass to deal with because its so small and its in a weird position. It also falls to the ground when you loosen it and its easy to loose so be careful.

I really need to try the shock out on a DH trail to see what really happens but unfortunately all of mounting biking resorts are closed. I'll be looking into some shuttles around the So Cal area this weekend. 

This shock might not be best option for a larger rider on a Santa Cruz V10, I would think if you weighed a lot less then me like round 180lbs it should be fine. Every bike is different though but for some reason the V10 blows through the travel on this shock. I'll try giving Fox a call to see what my options are if any.


----------



## bikemuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

I spoke to Fox today and the main problem is that they went from 350 psi to 250 psi and in addition to that they limited the amount of spacers that you could add which in my case I could only add one extra. He stated that they did all of this to make the shock safer and that they are anticipating this change to affect a certain amount of customers. He offered to put a firmer damper in it which he thinks will give me approximately an additional 35 psi but they haven't did enough lab testing to confirm that. He said that doing so wont make the shock more progressive, meaning it wont ramp up at the end of the stroke like a coil shock would which helps with bottom out resistance on bigger hits. Before the recall you could add more than one volume spacer which would help out with that but that is out since they are limiting that. He said that I could try the firmer damper option and if that doesn't work he would suggest that I get the DHX2 or he would see about getting me a refund. 
I'm not rushing out to send my shock back because I'm not sure what I want to do at this point. I don't want to waste anymore time but I'm thinking that its going to take a lot more than 35 psi to fix the problem with it blowing through its travel so quickly. Now keep in mind I have a Santa Cruz V10 and its been designed around a coil over shock and the leverage curve might be a little too much for it especially when you factor in my weight of 225lbs. 

One option that I'm thinking about asking if they could add a firmer damper in the DHX2 that I sent back, originally they said that they could make it better but I'm not sure if that's what they meant. 

I hope this info helps, please let me know what you guys would do? 

Lastly Fox Shox customer service is 5 stars so I'm going to continuing working with them either way and they are based out of the same state that I live which is a plus.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Or... You sell that X2 and go the custom route: Get a cheap RC4 and send it to Push or Avalanche. They'll make it better than anything Fox can do. If you're set on the DHX2, Avalanche can add their internals to it. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool bro thanks for the tip, I'm gonna see what fox can do with an X2, they seem to be pretty confident that it's going to help but I'm doubtful. If that doesn't work I'll have them switch me back to the DHX2 and I'll ask if they put a firmer damper on that. These are free options and they should be able to turn it around pretty quick. If all fails I'll try the route that you suggested. As I recall I had a older fox DHX on my older V10 that never failed me. I believe it was RC4 that allowed you to put air pressure in it, Man I had that thing so dial in, but now they took out the air valve on the new DHX2. The newer shock just doesn't seem as good and from my experience as reliable.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

So my 2017 x2 finally arrived. For the life of me i can't remove the aircan to check if the volume spacers are in the shock as It was not in the box separately like before. So my questions is, did your 2017 x2 came with spacers inside the shock already or im just **** out of luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

Hopefully you took the little screw out. Mine came with 1 extra spacer but I got mine directly from Fox. 2 were already installed and mine can take a max of three. Try Going to fox website for better instructions on how to remove the can and also to look up your shock to see how many it could take. I believe there's a few YouTube videos that might help as well. From what I remember you turn it towards the air valve and it should come loose, it was a little tight for me too.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

bikemuscle said:


> Hopefully you took the little screw out. Mine came with 1 extra spacer but I got mine directly from Fox. 2 were already installed and mine can take a max of three. Try Going to fox website for better instructions on how to remove the can and also to look up your shock to see how many it could take. I believe there's a few YouTube videos that might help as well. From what I remember you turn it towards the air valve and it should come loose, it was a little tight for me too.


What screw? Yeah i watched the videos in youtube. I injured my bAck so im pretty weak lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

They added a tiny screw on the back of the canister, it's a 1.5 mm hex which is really small.

Here's the fox link for adding and removing volume spacers:
2016-2017 FLOAT X2 Air Spring Tuning with Air Volume Spacers | Bike Help Center | FOX

If you need a good cheap hex wrench set Performance bikes usually stocks them:
Spin Doctor Hex Wrench Set


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

bikemuscle said:


> They added a tiny screw on the back of the canister, it's like a 2.5 mm I believe which is really small.


Oh really lol. I just followed this video






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Got it thanks. I feel stupid now lol. Only have two spacers in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samherd (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi, just got a new YT Tues with the Float X2 shock. Really pleased with the shock but on my third ride I landed a big jump and it made a horrible clunking noise. It didn't bottom out. Now every time I compress the shock it makes this horrible clunk / thud noise. Everything seems to be working fine - the rebound and compression still works fine. Can anyone please help or give me any advice on what to do. I'm going to Spain in a week for 3 months so really need it sorted in the next few days..


----------



## bikemuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

Try checking your shocks mounting bolts but you probably haven't ridden it enough yet for that to happen but just in case. I know mine have came loose so much that I wanna add some locktite. Actually a lot of my bolts come loose, rear derailer and my fork bumper bolt completely rattled off. Santa Cruz had to send me new bumper hardware and that's only after a few months of riding. I have a really nice torq wrench set and I'm always checking all of my bolts. Good luck and please share what you find out.


----------



## samherd (Nov 26, 2016)

Already tried all them. It's definitely the shock making the noise.


----------



## gforcephoto (Apr 22, 2004)

did you remove the can and see if any spacers came apart? My X2 had the black solid ones but I saw the new version contains the red ones that click together.


----------



## samherd (Nov 26, 2016)

gforcephoto said:


> did you remove the can and see if any spacers came apart? My X2 had the black solid ones but I saw the new version contains the red ones that click together.


Thanks. Will give that a try.


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

How does the Fox Float X CTD compare to this X2? It's missing some settings, obviously, but apart from that? Looking to use either shock on a Specialized Enduro.


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

Do any long term users know if it's possible to user service the air can?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

onzadog said:


> Do any long term users know if it's possible to user service the air can?


Answered on STW.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

onzadog said:


> Do any long term users know if it's possible to user service the air can?


https://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=682


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

Haha Rick, I just saw that it had been. Thanks.


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

Junersun, thank you for that. Having read through all of that, I think I might actually enjoy doing that to a couple of shocks a few times a year if I can get hold of the proper tools.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Other than Kashima coating is there any differences in Factory vs Performance X2?
Fox site has no info at all on Performance series X2


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd imagine that if there's a performance version, it would be an OE item.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

onzadog said:


> I'd imagine that if there's a performance version, it would be an OE item.


It was an OE shock but wondering if any internal differences...


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

yeti575inCA said:


> It was an OE shock but wondering if any internal differences...


It only has low speed compression and rebound adjustment no high speed compression and rebound adjusters.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Rick Draper said:


> It only has low speed compression and rebound adjustment no high speed compression and rebound adjusters.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm looking for a new shock and having been disappointed with the monarch plus debonair, I'm now looking to Fox.

My monarch came with a M/M tune. I assume that the x2 with all its adjustment, Justin comes as it is, but if I go with the float x evol, I need to pick the correct base tune. Is that right?

One of the things that bugged me with the monarch was ac lumpy feeling when the positive and negative chambers balanced. Three of them did this so I don't think it was just a duff one. I've also noticed similar on a cane creek. Has anyone noticed this on with it the Fox air shocks?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

onzadog said:


> I'm looking for a new shock and having been disappointed with the monarch plus debonair, I'm now looking to Fox.
> 
> My monarch came with a M/M tune. I assume that the x2 with all its adjustment, Justin comes as it is, but if I go with the float x evol, I need to pick the correct base tune. Is that right?
> 
> One of the things that bugged me with the monarch was ac lumpy feeling when the positive and negative chambers balanced. Three of them did this so I don't think it was just a duff one. I've also noticed similar on a cane creek. Has anyone noticed this on with it the Fox air shocks?


There is a few different main piston tunes available for the float x2 but with the adjustment available you will be fine to dial it in. The Fox shock will have a slight dead spot where the 2 cambers equalise, thats just the nature of a self equalising negative air spring.

A off the shelf float x would be a M/M tune.

Overall I have never been impressed with RockShox shocks, they just aren't that great imho.


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd imagine there would be a change at the chamber bleed port. The monarch used to feel like the support collapsed at that point though. Fortunately, that was at 15% travel. My concern is that the Fox port is at 25% which is a much busier part of the travel.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

Got a quick question : Does the climb switch / 2 pos. Lever does basically the same thing like turning the LSC all the way in? Or it's something more profound like an actual lockout? I'm having slight bobing on my YT Capra and want to see if there would be an improvement on the climbs with the switch?


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Bogdan_mb said:


> Got a quick question : Does the climb switch / 2 pos. Lever does basically the same thing like turning the LSC all the way in? Or it's something more profound like an actual lockout? I'm having slight bobing on my YT Capra and want to see if there would be an improvement on the climbs with the switch?


Increasing the LSC a fair amount.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

My LSC dial is maxed out but it's still bobing slightly. So is there any improvement with a Switch? I'm just asking if it's actually worth 200$/€


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Bogdan_mb said:


> My LSC dial is maxed out but it's still bobing slightly. So is there any improvement with a Switch? I'm just asking if it's actually worth 200$/€


There is improvement but it sounds like you will still get some bobbing. It wasn't a necessity for me as my Nomad pedals/climbs very well. I was curious and figured I could recoup some of the costs in additional resale value. I also got a discount since the shock was in for the recall and service.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Does anyone know where to find the travel reducer to shorten the stroke from 57mm to 50mm or know the outside diameter, I know the shaft is 9mm, of the washer needed to limit travel. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Penny (Jul 9, 2006)

gate said:


> I'm 155 ungeared and very recently put an X2 on my 2015 Nomad right before a trip to Whistler. I started with in the middle of the Fox recommended settings for the PSI that I chose (160). After a week of riding I had basically backed the LSC out a click to 22 and the HSR a click also. At those settings the shock did feel harsh to me on braking bumps and other fast repeated square edge hits. Not the 'magic carpet' that some people describe, but I loved the performance and control. Was just nearing but not hitting bottom out despite my best efforts and worst jump casing. I really only thought about the shock when I hit the braking bumps. And in those bumps it was very composed and there wasn't a lack of control. So, being not the most confident in my suspension setups I was thinking I had gotten to a setup that may work really well but may also give me some feedback rather than feeling like I'm floating on a pillow. I think it's been said here but one of the best things about that shock is how it transforms the Nomad on technical climbing - supports the mid stroke so the bike stays up in its travel. I went from many pedals strikes to almost no pedal strikes on 175mm cranks.
> 
> Okay back to the light rider issue. On my old Nomad (N2) I put a RWC needle bearing kit on the rear end of the shock and it absolutely transformed that bike, made it way more supple. I would think that lighter guys like you and me may be more affected by stiction in the plastic shock bushings from Fox. So, putting needle bearing kits on one or both ends of the shock are something to consider. I am thinking about doing it for the X2. You've already gone so far as to try changing the oil in the shock, so why not try the needle bearings, right?


You every get this dialed? I'm 150lbs and running into the same problem.


----------



## gate (Jan 27, 2015)

I opened the air can to check how many volume spacers were in there (3 out of the allowed 3 for my size on a Nomad). Getting the air can off there was a fair amount of friction but it came off relatively easily. But when I install it back there doesn't seem to be much friction (really no static friction) keeping it in place when I turn it all the way, and I'm sure that it is in the right position. Mine does not have the little screw that the later models do. I guess that's why they added the screw? Should I wipe some of the grease off the seals do increase the amount of friction? Not worry about it?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Has anyone else ran into the little set screw stripping? If so how to get it out and what to replace it with. I don't like the idea of cutting a slot, too close to the body. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## bachmayeah (Jul 29, 2007)

sorry for the question in this thread (maybe it has already been postet), but: does anyone know if there was a change in the 2pos-lockout function between '16/17 and '18 models?
i had a '17 216mm Model in my former nomad and by switching the lever to firm it was nearly a complete lock-out. now with the current nomad and 2018 230*60 model switching the Lever only leads to a very slow compression but it still goes through the complete sag. (altough Fox internal tuned the compression to firm)
any ideas are very welcome!


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

i have a 2018 x2 and after about 50 miles, it started having black marks on the stanchion. looks like somethings rubbing on it. i can clean it off with a towel, but after a few compressions, it'll come back. anyone hit this issue?

to my knowledge, the shock seems to work still. im still new to the shock so im not sure how i'd test to make sure it's 100% working.

im running 185psi with 3 click-in volume spacers. it came with the 3 click in spacers from fox, which is odd.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Is there any other tool (cheaper, simplier) instead of 398-00-419 to do step 5?
https://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=682&edit=callout&eid=8226#
"negative air sealhead tool (PN: 398-00-419) with the notches for the negative air sealhead"


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

ka81ua said:


> Is there any other tool (cheaper, simplier) instead of 398-00-419 to do step 5?
> https://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=682&edit=callout&eid=8226#
> "negative air sealhead tool (PN: 398-00-419) with the notches for the negative air sealhead"


I used one of these, worked good.

https://www.parktool.com/product/cr...-wrench-hcw-5?category=Crank & Bottom Bracket


----------



## trailbildr (Dec 8, 2004)

I would do a basic air can service on it. I imagine your seals are dry. Fox requires 5ccs of Float Fluid with every service and I think that's all you'll need. If you are opening the can, you might as well just replace the seals but you may be able to get away with just the can lube. You can use 15wt if that's easier.

mk


----------



## crseekins (Oct 7, 2008)

spokeywheeler said:


> I used one of these, worked good.
> 
> https://www.parktool.com/product/cr...-wrench-hcw-5?category=Crank & Bottom Bracket


Yes, we can verify this will work. It is what we use, but be careful not to slip as it will scratch the air tube. We also spent some time rounding over the sharp edges to make it more friendly. Also fully compress the air can so it protects the air tube.


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I rejected the idea of home servicing the X2 not because it looked too difficult (the Fox guide looked really clear) but because of the tooling cost.

Does anyone have a list of alternatives like the one above that will work? How much do we actually need to spend to make it happen?


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone have experience with Fox's warranty? I've lost all rebound dampening and it's making a squelching sounds like there's air in the system. Yay.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

bikeboardorblade said:


> Anyone have experience with Fox's warranty? I've lost all rebound dampening and it's making a squelching sounds like there's air in the system. Yay.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Fill out an Ra request online. I had an enail reply next day with shipping instructions

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

How's the turnaround? How are they to work with?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

FWIW I used the Park HCW-5 tool because I had it in my tool box already and I was looking to see if some other sort of spanner would do it instead of the specialty fox tool. I wrapped the shock body with an old tube to protect it. the good thing is the park tool engages pretty well and I didn't have any issues with it slipping. 

I didn't do a full service on the shock however. I just wanted to get it apart enough so that I could get some float fluid behind the main wiper seal. I made a clamp block for the air sleeve with wood and using that and the spanner I was able to unthread the front part of the seal and squirt some lube into it.

Not a replacement for a proper service by any means but mine was running dry and after the addition of some float fluid it's back to normal.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

bikeboardorblade said:


> How's the turnaround? How are they to work with?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Will post when in done. I just sent in on Fri.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

bikeboardorblade said:


> Anyone have experience with Fox's warranty? I've lost all rebound dampening and it's making a squelching sounds like there's air in the system. Yay.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Similar thing happened to mine (no compression damping and squelching sound) after 600 miles. Turn around time for warranty was about 3 days after they got it.

Props to fox for an easy process but I'm bummed it died so quickly.


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

I think I've heard that there is an issue but Avalanche have a fix.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

jminus said:


> Similar thing happened to mine (no compression damping and squelching sound) after 600 miles. Turn around time for warranty was about 3 days after they got it.
> 
> Props to fox for an easy process but I'm bummed it died so quickly.


The turn around is encouraging, but discouraging that it's happening more and more. I know a few other people locally with similar issues. How has it since getting it back?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

bikeboardorblade said:


> The turn around is encouraging, but discouraging that it's happening more and more. I know a few other people locally with similar issues. How has it since getting it back?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It's been fine but due to weather and work it has only accumulated 160 miles of riding. I'll probably get to 600 again by spring and I'll follow up here if it dies again. I was killing my CC shock every 600 miles so that's become my benchmark.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone here running the Fox R2 oil?

I'm looking for viscosity info. It's not on the front of the bottle.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

1. Do you really need the "X2 bullet (398-00-418)" to reinstall the rebuilt bearing assembly onto the shaft? Can't you just carefully place it on the shaft by hand? Is this to prevent the threads from scratching the inside of the bearing assembly?

2. What other creative options do you have other than using the DHX2 shaft eyelet (213-01-460) to prevent the shaft from going into the damper? Can't you use two nuts?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I had to send my x2 in for warranty work since it cavitated. Its been a week so far, hopefully will get it back in a few days. I'll have to learn to rebuild this on my own next time when its out of warranty. Guess I'll have to figure out the 9mm clamp. Thats the only thing im missing. Gonna try the rubber golf clamp i have laying around, hopefully will do the trick.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

What's a 9mm clamp? Photo (link) please..


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

You'll need to look at the float x2 rebuild instructions on fix's website. There are too many tools. It basically just clamps down on the damper rod. It costs $80 and its over priced . They also sell one for the body as well. I dont want to pay 80 for a metal clamp. I havent been able to find a good quality alternative.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

jacksonlui said:


> I had to send my x2 in for warranty work since it cavitated. Its been a week so far, hopefully will get it back in a few days. I'll have to learn to rebuild this on my own next time when its out of warranty. Guess I'll have to figure out the 9mm clamp. Thats the only thing im missing. Gonna try the rubber golf clamp i have laying around, hopefully will do the trick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You need quite a deep 9mm shaft clamp to remove the end eye.

Also its not cavitated the shaft seal has failed and allowed oil into the air can.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The report directly from Fox said its cavitated. Something about an out of date oring in the bearing assembly. But they used the word cavitated as the reason.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> You'll need to look at the float x2 rebuild instructions on fix's website. There are too many tools. It basically just clamps down on the damper rod. It costs $80 and its over priced . They also sell one for the body as well. I dont want to pay 80 for a metal clamp. I havent been able to find a good quality alternative.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Seriously, I don't see a 9mm clamp... Show a pic plz


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

ka81ua said:


> Seriously, I don't see a 9mm clamp... Show a pic plz


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Fox+9mm+clamp

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone run their shock with the red limiter removed? I only use 1 spacer and 215psi with hsc almost all the way out.

The limiter is only there to prevent someone from using too many spacers. Shouldn't be a problem if the limiter is removed if i use no more than 1 spacer?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

I thought that the red spacer was roughly the same volume of a single spacer. It doesn't look like it, but the internet told me that....as well as Tide Pods make a good snack.


----------



## aussieprime (Sep 18, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> Anyone run their shock with the red limiter removed? I only use 1 spacer and 215psi with hsc almost all the way out.
> 
> The limiter is only there to prevent someone from using too many spacers. Shouldn't be a problem if the limiter is removed if i use no more than 1 spacer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I can find it at the moment but there is a video of Chris porter pulling the red x2 limiting spacer out and putting in more than the fox specified number of spacers into an x2. I think it was when he was setting up a geometron for a customer. I think he said unless you are doing anything crazy you shouldn't run into issues but it is at your own risk.


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

jacksonlui said:


> The report directly from Fox said its cavitated. Something about an out of date oring in the bearing assembly. But they used the word cavitated as the reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I concerns me that they used the word cavitated since it's actually aerated....cavitation is dynamic and hard to feel at all.

They originally used a quad ring that proved to not be up to the task and since late last year it has been changed to an o ring.

As for tools it's a top of the line shock ffs.....if you don't want to pay a pro to do it at least make sure you have a couple of good tools! Getting the air can completely off needs good clamps for the can and 9mm shaft so spend a bit of money there because it's easy to scratch something!

Instead of a DHX2 eyelet I used to use the shocks own eyelet and it worked fine.

The bullet tool stops the seal getting nicked by the edge of the shaft and would be a pain to fit without it! Considering the fact that you are probably rebuilding the shock because that seal was leaking it makes sense to do it properly...

Finally set aside a couple of hours for the bleed process alone if you want any hope of doing a remotely good job! Some kind of syringe to vacuum the shock is crucial too


----------



## aussieprime (Sep 18, 2014)

aussieprime said:


> I can find it at the moment but there is a video of Chris porter pulling the red x2 limiting spacer out and putting in more than the fox specified number of spacers into an x2. I think it was when he was setting up a geometron for a customer. I think he said unless you are doing anything crazy you shouldn't run into issues but it is at your own risk.


http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/suspension-setup-masterclass-with-mojo-368074

From 2.50 onwards


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks. I agree on the bullet tool, its only $15.
$80 for a 9mm clamp shaft is expensive. $160 for both clamps. If there is no other option then i guess its better than nothing. 

Fox used the word caviation in their paperwork from the tech department.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Hope someone will ever make a detailed video about how to deal with that "cavitation problem"..


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Is thete some good simple detailed video how to setup float x2 I mean LSR/HSR and LSC/HSC?
I'm new user of that shock and honestly I don't exactly understand how to feel that some settings are bettet than others.
For example, LSR - 6 clicks or 7 clicks, etc..


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

ka81ua said:


> Is thete some good simple detailed video how to setup float x2 I mean LSR/HSR and LSC/HSC?
> I'm new user of that shock and honestly I don't exactly understand how to feel that some settings are bettet than others.
> For example, LSR - 6 clicks or 7 clicks, etc..


.

You can start with the recommended settings in the fox manual but also check out Vorsprung's Tuesday tune videos, specifically the one or high speed/low speed damping and the one about more spring or more compression


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you for advices.
Could you, please, type links on your videos so I wouldn't make a mistake?..


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

ka81ua said:


> Hope someone will ever make a detailed video about how to deal with that "cavitation problem"..


yeah same here. mine was making slurping noises too. i sent it to fox last week. they said it was cavitated also and some out of date internals.






i only had the 2018 fox x2 for 3 months with maybe 10 rides due to shitty weather.

they are sending it back on monday. hopefully all is ok.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Same here. Had it for a few months and same noise. Sent it in and said it was cavitated and said an oring needs to be updated. Everything is working so far.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

jacksonlui said:


> Same here. Had it for a few months and same noise. Sent it in and said it was cavitated and said an oring needs to be updated. Everything is working so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


man i was so tempted to just get a dhx2 or an 11-6 lol. raging that i can't ride, and this weekend is the first free and nice weather weekend in my area.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

But which one o-ring exactly is the problem??
I don't have ane Fox service nearby so I have to deal with it by myself..


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

ka81ua said:


> But which one o-ring exactly is the problem??
> I don't have ane Fox service nearby so I have to deal with it by myself..


no idea. i dont know enough about the internals to say. and fox didn't give me details. thats literally all they communicated to me.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

More IFP pressure. 

Same problem as pretty much every fox air shock ever.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

Dougal said:


> More IFP pressure.
> 
> Same problem as pretty much every fox air shock ever.


hey dougal,
can you elaborate please? the last thing i did to the x2 was increase the air from 195 to 210psi, but i dont think that would cause my slurping issue


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Dougal said:


> More IFP pressure.
> 
> Same problem as pretty much every fox air shock ever.


The main shaft seal is the issue, oil ends up bypassing it and ending up in the aircan. They have moved from a quad ring to a regular o-ring on that seal now apparently. The tech docs show it.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

useport80 said:


> hey dougal,
> can you elaborate please? the last thing i did to the x2 was increase the air from 195 to 210psi, but i dont think that would cause my slurping issue


He's talking about the IFP chamber. It's pressurized seperately from the main air chamber and isn't something that a general user is advised to touch from Fox.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Rick Draper said:


> The main shaft seal is the issue, oil ends up bypassing it and ending up in the aircan. They have moved from a quad ring to a regular o-ring on that seal now apparently. The tech docs show it.


Oh, they did a CC?

What's with everyone getting seal groove dimensions wrong these days causing leaks? Did all the old engineers retire?


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

Dougal said:


> Oh, they did a CC?
> 
> What's with everyone getting seal groove dimensions wrong these days causing leaks? Did all the old engineers retire?


 yeah I can't get how that kinda thing happens, the replacement polyurethane seal is just like what every other fox ever has used so why not use it from the start?


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Rick Draper said:


> The main shaft seal is the issue, oil ends up bypassing it and ending up in the aircan. They have moved from a quad ring to a regular o-ring on that seal now apparently. The tech docs show it.


FLOAT X2 Part Information | Bike Help Center | FOX

Can someone please show the part number of "problematic" ring (/s)?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

ka81ua said:


> FLOAT X2 Part Information | Bike Help Center | FOX
> 
> Can someone please show the part number of "problematic" ring (/s)?


Its in the bearing assembly, the main shaft seal.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Rick Draper said:


> Its in the bearing assembly, the main shaft seal.


please, point at picture exactly, or write a part-number if it's written somewhere there on fox's page.
Thank you very much


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/img/help/page864-F74D/812-06-085-KITc.jpg
029-03-022 or 035-06-000 or 029-08-123 or some else ??


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

ka81ua said:


> https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/img/help/page864-F74D/812-06-085-KITc.jpg
> 029-03-022 or 035-06-000 or *029-08-123* or some else ??


PU Orings are usually used because they're tougher and don't slice up going past the rebound port on the shaft.

Makes me wonder if Fox's issue is assembly related rather than seal/groove size?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

From my rma paper:
029-08-123
O-ring 8.5mm id x 2.5mm cs
Polyurethane parker 4300/93A or disogrin 9250/90A

I dont know what this means but that's what's on the paperwork

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

question.. about to order a new frame and I want to get the the DHx2 coil but can't find concrete info on a heavy weight spring for my size... about 250-255 at 6'2" 
Any big boys running this shock with a heavy spring for that weight? Or I might just get the frame with the DHx2 can... hummmm


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

Bizarro said:


> question.. about to order a new frame and I want to get the the DHx2 coil but can't find concrete info on a heavy weight spring for my size... about 250-255 at 6'2"
> Any big boys running this shock with a heavy spring for that weight? Or I might just get the frame with the DHx2 can... hummmm


i tried looking at some of the internet spring calcs and i usually get these results:

plush=350-375 spring
firm=400-450 spring

for a 195 riding weight.


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

ohhhh really...thanks man. Yeah having a hard time definitively knowing if this will work for my phat ass. I don't see why not and it's FOX so i assume they have a big boy spring. But am I wrong or am I seeing these springs going for $130 around the sites?? 

This is crazy for a steel spring. I really don't understand the pricing on this. Not Ti.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

Bizarro said:


> ohhhh really...thanks man. Yeah having a hard time definitively knowing if this will work for my phat ass. I don't see why not and it's FOX so i assume they have a big boy spring. But am I wrong or am I seeing these springs going for $130 around the sites??
> 
> This is crazy for a steel spring. I really don't understand the pricing on this. Not Ti.


yeah it seems like $130 everywhere...


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> 029-08-123
> O-ring 8.5mm id x 2.5mm cs


so this one is the source of cavitating problem?

Does anyone know if this o-ring come in a kit 803-00-951 Seal Kit: Float X2 Spring and Damper Rebuild 2016-2017 all sizes except 8.75x2.75 ( https://www.bike-components.de/en/F...-Air-Sleeve-Rebuild-Kit-fuer-Float-X2-p44547/ ) ?

Or it comes only in bearing assy kit 812-06-085 ??

https://www.foxracingshox.de/905/20...urethane-parker-4300/92a-or-disgroin-9250/90a is it the one? Any other online deals like ebay or similiar?..


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Not sure. Its written on the paperwork 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Rick Draper said:


> Its in the bearing assembly, the main shaft seal.


I've had this part on both my X2's replaced/installed as well. Sent them both back in when they starting squelching from cavitating.

But now the one on my Nomad makes a "squeak" type sound when it's compressed, almost like the seal is too tight and hasn't broken in, or the seal needs to be lubricated? Both of my X2's do this now with the new seal, so I'm guessing this is normal? Anyone else's doing this?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

These shocks are not cavitating. I wish Fox would stop telling people this is whats happening.


----------



## tuskenraider (Sep 9, 2012)

I put an X2 on my new Bronson and got my first ride on the bike the other day and am concerned if it can handle my weight and riding. Right now, I'm about 225 geared up, needed the max of 250 psi to achieve 30% sag and have the max 2 volume reducers in the can(200x57 stroke). Since this is my new "big" bike, compared to my Ripley, my hope is to tune it to prevent bottom out on some occasional 4 ft. drops to flat and handle chunky trail without doing the same. I started with Fox's recommended compression settings(12-14 clicks) for the can pressure being used and went with Vorsprung's recommendation to run HSR all the way in and use LSR to tune(for reasons explained in their videos)appropriate rebound.

Anyway, I had a few bottom outs on runs with 8-10" type rocks, worked on speeding up rebound to help prevent packing down being the cause. And was using all the travel on some slower 2-3 ft. drops to flat. I know bottom outs can't be eliminated, but it really wasn't much different than my 120mm travel Ripley. And overall, the shock/bike just felt stiff on the chatter. Backed off the LSC, increased HSC and not much better. My feeling is I need more ramp up, but I'm maxed on reducers, and I need less overall air to get a plusher ride on the chatter, but this will contribute to further bottoming. At this point I just can't see the LSC/HSC adjusters, with maybe a little more rebound tweaking, getting me to my goal. Any advice?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Rick Draper said:


> These shocks are not cavitating. I wish Fox would stop telling people this is whats happening.


If its not cavitated, what is it so we understand it better?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

jacksonlui said:


> If its not cavitated, what is it so we understand it better?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah, that'd be good to know if you can explain when you get time Rick. I was just repeating what Fox told me...


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

jacksonlui said:


> If its not cavitated, what is it so we understand it better?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The main shaft seal has failed and has allowed oil to bypass it and enter the air can, the IFP bottoms out in the air can so it is unable to function and then air gets dragging into the damper through the failed main shaft seal.

This is cavitation, and is not whats happening in all these failed X2 shocks, hence the change to the same pu o-ring as all inline CTD and DPS shocks use on the main shaft seal.


----------



## ahmad22 (Nov 1, 2015)

ka81ua said:


> But which one o-ring exactly is the problem??
> I don't have ane Fox service nearby so I have to deal with it by myself..


O-ring 029-08-123
8.5mm id x 2.5mm cs
This o-ring failure is the cause of the problem and its in bearing assembly.
I have the same problem and there is not any fox service center or bike suspension service where i live so i built required tools in machining shop for very cheaper prices than fox ... and i will rebuild it myself at home . I upgraded my shock on giant reign with this shock last year and now it needs a rebuilt .
Here is the photo of the o-ring


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

is that thee o-ring?
it doesn't look like O-ring, it's more like X-ring. I guess it's impossible to find at usual supply-stores with resin rings and etc.. ((


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Fortunately, this x-ring presents in 803-00-951 Seal Kit )


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

ka81ua said:


> Fortunately, this x-ring presents in 803-00-951 Seal Kit )


Fox have removed the quad ring and replaced it with a PU o-ring to prevent this failure happening.


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

Rick Draper said:


> Fox have removed the quad ring and replaced it with a PU o-ring to prevent this failure happening.


When did they start doing that? Do I have to worry about my recently purchased MY18 sounding like a cheap adult movie after a few rides?


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Can you please show it or smth similiar? Im no sure I got your info in right way (engl is not my native).

What are the chages about new ring - is it only material (from resin to polyurethane) or the shape also (from unusual X to simple O)?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Hawseman said:


> When did they start doing that? Do I have to worry about my recently purchased MY18 sounding like a cheap adult movie after a few rides?


Late last year/early this year. All the new seal kits come with it in now instead for he quad ring. The tech docs show the part number change as well.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

ka81ua said:


> Can you please show it or smth similiar? Im no sure I got your info in right way (engl is not my native).
> 
> What are the chages about new ring - is it only material (from resin to polyurethane) or the shape also (from unusual X to simple O)?


Material and shape.

They were using a -110 N70 quad ring and now they are using a 8.5 x 2.5 PU o-ring.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Rick Draper said:


> . The tech docs show the part number change as well.


could you please give a link to tech doc or at least write a part number of new ring?


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Rick Draper said:


> Material and shape.
> 
> They were using a -110 N70 quad ring and now they are using a 8.5 x 2.5 PU o-ring.


I just bought full service seal kit and there's X-ring..
I guess ididn't get new oring?..
So, in future i should just find some pu 8.5 x2.5 in supply stores and will be fine?


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

If it is the one - https://www.foxracingshox.de/905/20...rethane-parker-4300/92a-or-disgroin-9250/90a# than it's dated at 2016 but you said it's rather new ring...


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

2018 Tech doc:








Part number: 029-08-123

Seal kits have all been updated, you must have a older kit.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

ka81ua said:


> If it is the one - https://www.foxracingshox.de/905/20...rethane-parker-4300/92a-or-disgroin-9250/90a# than it's dated at 2016 but you said it's rather new ring...


Its been used in other fox shocks as well, not just the X2.


----------



## KeithM (Oct 4, 2005)

So what are the odds that my 2018 Float X2 that I bought recently but says it was manufactured on 7/27/2017 on the sticker on the box has the new o-ring?


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

on my repair documentation from fox, it has this. i dunno if it's the same o-ring or quad ring you guys are referring to.


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

Read through this whole thing and still unsure on a few things.

After releasing all the air to set sag should I full open or close all dampers? Or leave them where I should set them?

Ibis manual alludes to starting at fully closed to set dampers, but doesn't specifiy if I should close them when re-inflating the chambers.

Thanks


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

WoodstockMTB said:


> Read through this whole thing and still unsure on a few things.
> 
> After releasing all the air to set sag should I full open or close all dampers? Or leave them where I should set them?
> 
> ...


Open all the setting up on the damper when you set your base level sag. Then dial the damper settings in from fully closed. You use fully closed as its always a set point, sometimes fully open can vary between different shocks even though they are identical.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

So when filling shock with air all settings should be fully opened (means fully counterclockwise turned)?


----------



## mcozzy29 (Oct 6, 2014)

My 2018 has failed with the same issues, squelchy, no rebound, you can hear oil sloshing around when shaking it so I guess thats the damping oil in the aircan.
No warranty despite only 12 months old as I bought it as a grey import. Still cheap enough so not an too much of an issue, its off being serviced currently.
I'm a bit peeved though as I got this to replace a garbage ccdba that had the same problems on a very regular basis.
Would a dhx2 coil have the same fault? As I'm mighty tempted to sell this when it comes back & get a coil.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

mcozzy29 said:


> My 2018 has failed with the same issues, squelchy, no rebound, you can hear oil sloshing around when shaking it so I guess thats the damping oil in the aircan.
> No warranty despite only 12 months old as I bought it as a grey import. Still cheap enough so not an too much of an issue, its off being serviced currently.
> I'm a bit peeved though as I got this to replace a garbage ccdba that had the same problems on a very regular basis.
> Would a dhx2 coil have the same fault? As I'm mighty tempted to sell this when it comes back & get a coil.


DHX2 has other issues, one been eating the ti nitrate shock shafts, they have changed the sealing on these for 2018/9 so hopefully it will have fixed them as well.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

mcozzy29 said:


> My 2018 has failed with the same issues, squelchy, no rebound, you can hear oil sloshing around when shaking it so I guess thats the damping oil in the aircan.
> No warranty despite only 12 months old as I bought it as a grey import. Still cheap enough so not an too much of an issue, its off being serviced currently.
> I'm a bit peeved though as I got this to replace a garbage ccdba that had the same problems on a very regular basis.
> Would a dhx2 coil have the same fault? As I'm mighty tempted to sell this when it comes back & get a coil.


could you please describe what they did service in your shock?
I guess I'll have same issue somitime but I'd like to service it by myself..


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

Anythung other than fitting volume reducers in an X2 involves significant disassembly and specific tools. You can't even service the air can without having to change the oil and bleed it. The instructions are in the fix website and look straightforward enough but the tooling is silly expensive.

Still debating if it's worth it. Although it would mean I service it more often.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

onzadog said:


> Anythung other than fitting volume reducers in an X2 involves significant disassembly and specific tools. You can't even service the air can without having to change the oil and bleed it. The instructions are in the fix website and look straightforward enough but the tooling is silly expensive.
> 
> Still debating if it's worth it. Although it would mean I service it more often.


was it for me?

if yes, anyway I don't have NORMAL official FOX service nearby so I have to (and I like to) do all the services by myself.. )

Tha main ? here is - what and how to service if we are talking about well-known issue?!..


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks like my 2018 X2 is suffering from the bad seal issue, making the sucking sound and air can full of oil. Sending it back to Fox, see what they say. Was built June 2017 so definitely does not have the updated seal. Luckily I kept my Monarch + for a backup!


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Would you, please, then write here what they've done, what changed,...


----------



## mcozzy29 (Oct 6, 2014)

ka81ua said:


> Would you, please, then write here what they've done, what changed,...


the 2019 seal kit fitted, so i assume mainly the dodgy xring has been replaced by an oring.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Is there a part number for 2019 seal kit?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

ka81ua said:


> Is there a part number for 2019 seal kit?


Yes the same as the 2018 kit, its just been updated iirc.


----------



## lycra (Mar 5, 2013)

I was told that the 2019 x2 would not be available aftermarket in the 210x55 size, only as OEM. Can anyone verify that with authority?


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

lycra said:


> I was told that the 2019 x2 would not be available aftermarket in the 210x55 size, only as OEM. Can anyone verify that with authority?


Were you told that by Fox?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lycra (Mar 5, 2013)

rondre3000 said:


> Were you told that by Fox?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Fox rep via LBS


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

lycra said:


> Fox rep via LBS


Contact Fox directly either by phone or email. They are really good bout interacting with end users.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lycra (Mar 5, 2013)

rondre3000 said:


> Contact Fox directly either by phone or email. They are really good bout interacting with end users.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Confirmed by Fox, that size is OEM only.


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

ka81ua said:


> Would you, please, then write here what they've done, what changed,...


Shock came back today, same issue as others posted earlier. Replaced the quad ring with new updated O-ring. Sucks it had to go back but at least they turned around in 2 days.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Surprised not a lot more youtube videos on full service. Maybe the expensive tools are preventing a lot of diyers

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

The Fox instructions are clear enough but yeah, the tool are too expensive. I'd be willing to spend maybe half the price of the shock on tooling, but to do it properly actually costs more than the shock itself.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The only thing that's outrageous and i cant find an alternative for is the shaft clamp. Its $80 and hard to justify. I havent been able to find something half the price which works. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> The only thing that's outrageous and i cant find an alternative for is the shaft clamp. Its $80 and hard to justify. I havent been able to find something half the price which works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Shaft clamp 803-00-967 ?


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

I made my own:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BUYP6wWlktP/


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice. If I was closer, I'd be after you for a set. Unfortunately, I don't think it's possible to actually be any further away from NZ than I am currently.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Not that onethe 9mm air shaft clamp
398-00-416

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

onzadog said:


> Nice. If I was closer, I'd be after you for a set. Unfortunately, I don't think it's possible to actually be any further away from NZ than I am currently.


I don't make tools for sale normally. Just for our own workshop use.


----------



## Lean1202 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi, anyone here sent a 2018 X2 to avalanche to be modified? I did mine and I’m glad i did. Shock works very nice compare to stock. Only question is, is it normal for the stanchion to be dried? I remembered before the modification, it used have a little lubrication on it. Also, i noticed that when I’m bouncing at parking lot, the stanchion get’s warm to touch. Maybe because of lack of lubrication?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

jacksonlui said:


> Not that onethe 9mm air shaft clamp
> 398-00-416
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Find a local machine shop and ask them to make you a 9mm alloy shaft clamp.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Dougal said:


> I don't make tools for sale normally. Just for our own workshop use.


No 416 tool....


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

ka81ua said:


> No 416 tool....


The 9mm clamp?

They're just normal workshop tools. I didn't consider them worth taking a photo of. I do have a Swedish dude twisting my arm to make a set of clamp blocks though.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Dougal said:


> The 9mm clamp?
> 
> They're just normal workshop tools. I didn't consider them worth taking a photo of. I do have a Swedish dude twisting my arm to make a set of clamp blocks though.


Sorry, misquoted you.

My comment was for:



jacksonlui said:


> Not that onethe 9mm air shaft clamp
> 398-00-416


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

I thought the most expensive tool for X2 servicing was http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/fox-float-x2-shock-discussion-965327-4.html#post13697382

but now people say about 9mm clamp... Strange, cause even PT has some vice clamp with 9mm for cheap..


----------



## TwistdSpokes (Aug 11, 2009)

Dougal said:


> I made my own:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BUYP6wWlktP/


What is the clamp dia. for what you made - if you don't mind sharing? I see it stamped on the clamp but cant read it. Haven't been able to find the info to make my own clamp for the air can. My neighbor has a wood shop and i was going to DIY one using a block of ash.

For the 9mm clamp i was going to buy the RS clamp set - $35.00 which is has a 9mm clamp from what i read. Much cheaper than fox.

https://cdn.bike24.net/i/p/0/8/132680_00_c.jpg

Only part i am hesitant on for DIY is the hand bleed but going to try it and see what happens, if it doesn't work then I will send it out for a vac. bleed.


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

travman said:


> What is the clamp dia. for what you made - if you don't mind sharing? I see it stamped on the clamp but cant read it. Haven't been able to find the info to make my own clamp for the air can. My neighbor has a wood shop and i was going to DIY one using a block of ash.
> 
> For the 9mm clamp i was going to buy the RS clamp set - $35.00 which is has a 9mm clamp from what i read. Much cheaper than fox.
> 
> ...


The tricky part is the clamps need to be wide enough to reach outside the air can and fit in your vise. It gets real tight on the shorter stroke models too. The rockshox clamps are too narrow to work on most vice/shock combos


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's the clamps I use and a rockshox clamp next to it (brass)so by all means make them but make sure they are wide enough and narrow enough


----------



## TwistdSpokes (Aug 11, 2009)

JohnnyC7 said:


> Here's the clamps I use and a rockshox clamp next to it (brass)so by all means make them but make sure they are wide enough and narrow enough
> View attachment 1205390
> View attachment 1205392


Thanks for the photos - i see what you mean by the width and thickness being critical, gives me something to go by when making the clamp. Still trying to locate the hole size for the air can clamp, would like to have everything ready before I start the rebuild so not trying to make these things on the fly.

thanks again for the photos!


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Could you please paint on your photos to show - what thicknes and width are important?
Thank you!


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

ka81ua said:


> Could you please paint on your photos to show - what thicknes and width are important?
> Thank you!


The depth of the shaft clamp. It cannot be too deep from top to bottom (hole drilled through it1) but it needs to be deep side to side (with the hole in the middle measured out). If you open one up are you 100% sure you will know what you are doing? I don't meant to sound rude but these are pretty basic questions you are asking about.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

How rude! LOL.

Please give us an update on your rebuild. Looking forward to it 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

57mm wide and 16mm tall for the clamps would be sweet, mine are about 55x19 but s little extra room is nice. Sorry I keep forgetting to measure the air can although it is pretty easy to slide the outer can and get to it!


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

*DIY 2017 float x2 dissasembly*

So I decided to rebuild my shock on my own. It made the same sound everyone else has experienced and felt the exact same way. It had the Sloshy and slurpy sound when the shock is compressing and rebounding. Here are my findings hopefully to help everyone learn about whats going on, and open up more discussion. I want to point out that I'm not a professional shop but a mechanic by trade and I don't have the professional tooling fox has to do rebuilds.






This was the initial sound the shock made. I tried to ride it for a few hours and the problem persisted. The sound did not go away and Compression/rebound settings did not work. If I removed the shock and shook it, I could hear fluid sloshing around inside. For the process I followed the fox directions for dissassembly.

2016-2018 FLOAT X2 Rebuild | Bike Help Center | FOX


To remove the negative air seal head I used the park tool mentioned before.









Now things got interesting because I didn't have the proper press tools so I had to get creative. i had wood laying around to cut up and use for the outer air sleeve.















Now for the 9mm shaft I used wood again to make another clamp.
















once I had the shaft free I checked again to see where the noise was coming from and again it was still inside the piston. There was no sign an oil leak into the air can so I had to dig deeper.






It was time to take apart the bearing assembly. After the ifp was relieved of all air pressure, I removed the bearing assembly/piston and noticed that oil was escaping pressurized. It leads me to believe that the failure of the shock is the ifp o ring and allowing air to leak into the damper oil.






I'm confused at this point because everyone who had the shock serviced by fox points to a different part number on the service invoice. The part that appears to have gone bad here is just the o ring around the Ifp. Does anybody have any more info about this or is my situation a rare occurrence? I think somebody had mentioned that Ifp was leaking but others said the x ring in the main bearing was leaking oil into the air can. let me know your thoughts.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

When i sent mine in for this issue they told me that they've "installed updated oring on bearing assembly"
Not sure of accuracy but thats what they told me when i asked.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

jacksonlui said:


> When i sent mine in for this issue they told me that they've "installed updated oring on bearing assembly"
> Not sure of accuracy but thats what they told me when i asked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


then only other way is that the bearing seal is in fact actually bad and air is getting in from the air can. I opened mine expecting to see oil in the air can but ultimately it was air in the dampener.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

VENOM2034 said:


> I'm confused at this point because everyone who had the shock serviced by fox points to a different part number on the service invoice. The part that appears to have gone bad here is just the o ring around the Ifp. Does anybody have any more info about this or is my situation a rare occurrence? I think somebody had mentioned that Ifp was leaking but others said the x ring in the main bearing was leaking oil into the air can. let me know your thoughts.


The oil is bubbling as air has entered the damper from the air can.


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

Rick Draper said:


> The oil is bubbling as air has entered the damper from the air can.


Got it. I had it backwards. I installed the rebuild kit and it was good to go noise went away and no more air in the shock. Total time was 2 hours while I figured things out and took pictures/videos.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

VENOM2034 said:


> pictures/videos.


would you upload it?..


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

jacksonlui said:


> When i sent mine in for this issue they told me that they've "installed updated oring on bearing assembly"
> Not sure of accuracy but thats what they told me when i asked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sounds accurate to me, bearing assembly is another name for the seal head that is usually the culprit


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

I forgot to ask earlier and wanted to make sure. In the rebuild kit were two seals that look identical. Is the black one the updated seal for the bearing assembly?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

VENOM2034 said:


> I forgot to ask earlier and wanted to make sure. In the rebuild kit were two seals that look identical. Is the black one the updated seal for the bearing assembly?
> 
> View attachment 1209809


No the white one is, the black one is the bottom out bumper.


----------



## Penny (Jul 9, 2006)

Is this a bad seal? Shock is never used and settings are close to recommendations.


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

If the compression/rebound settings don’t do anything then that’s pretty clear it’ll need the seal updated. Take it out and shake it, if you hear fluid sloshing around it’s got air in the piston.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

is there some easy way just to remove air?


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

Easy if you can rebuild it. There’s no way to release the air without stopping it from happening again. I tried it the first time around without swapping the seal and on the first few cycles it leaked air again.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

One question about settings (I still can't set it in best):
what to change if bike throws me up every time on line of roots and small rocks?
I shoul dial LSR/HSR more to closed position (almost fully clockwise) so shock would return slowlier, right?





p.s. sorry for bad english.


----------



## MarinCRO (Jul 31, 2013)

It could be few reasons for this.

Your pressure or compression can be too high so the shock doesn't absorb as much and pings off rocks and roots.

Otherwise it's rebound that's too high. You can do a curb test by riding off a curb and seeing how shock responds. It should stop after the first rebound and not cycle more than once. 

All of this of course takes into the account you're riding standing and not sitting down all the time.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you.

Problem appears when I'm sitting..


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

ka81ua said:


> One question about settings (I still can't set it in best):
> what to change if bike throws me up every time on line of roots and small rocks?
> I shoul dial LSR/HSR more to closed position (almost fully clockwise) so shock would return slowlier, right?


If you are getting bucked on repeated hits in close proximity could be the rebound is too slow and shock is packing down. If it's single hits bucking you then likely rebound is too fast. I would suggest finding a line where the problem is showing up and ride it back to back, changing the settings one at a time in between until you nail it. You'll know pretty quick if going one direction makes it worse or better.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

ka81ua said:


> One question about settings (I still can't set it in best):
> what to change if bike throws me up every time on line of roots and small rocks?
> I shoul dial LSR/HSR more to closed position (almost fully clockwise) so shock would return slowlier, right?
> 
> p.s. sorry for bad english.


Have a work through the guide in here and tell me if it helps:
http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/1-sheet-setup-guide-1084380.html
https://www.shockcraft.co.nz/technical-support/1-page-suspension-setup-guide


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Fox have a retro fit kit available to upgrade the air can and bottom out bumper to 2019 specs. Its not cheap though as it has inner and outer air cans, a new negative air seal head, replacement shaft, replacement bearing housing, new bottom out bumper and a new eyelet.


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

Rick Draper said:


> Fox have a retro fit kit available to upgrade the air can and bottom out bumper to 2019 specs. Its not cheap though as it has inner and outer air cans, a new negative air seal head, replacement shaft, replacement bearing housing, new bottom out bumper and a new eyelet.


would you have a link or part number Rick by chance ?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

karpiel said:


> would you have a link or part number Rick by chance ?


What size is your X2?


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

Rick Draper said:


> What size is your X2?


222 x 70


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

karpiel said:


> 222 x 70


803-01-296.


----------



## karpiel (Aug 27, 2010)

Rick Draper said:


> 803-01-296.


cheers Rick !


----------



## xOffxThexLipx (Sep 8, 2013)

Can anyone steer me towards info about fitting a 2018 Specialized X2 to a 2016 Enduro comp? Need to make sure it fits by can’t find much info...thanks


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Fox posted the 2018 to 2019 conversion kit part numbers on their website, part way down right before the assembly drawings: https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=864


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

xOffxThexLipx said:


> Can anyone steer me towards info about fitting a 2018 Specialized X2 to a 2016 Enduro comp? Need to make sure it fits by can't find much info...thanks





gasmanxj said:


> Fox posted the 2018 to 2019 conversion kit part numbers on their website, part way down right before the assembly drawings: https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=864


Also, Bikeyoke makes upper links for the Enduro to run non-stock shocks. I'm not sure if this could help you or not.

https://www.bikeyoke.de/en/bikeyokes/specialized-enduro/


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

200x57

1) to upgrade from 2018 to 2019 should I buy 803-01-317 + 803-01-294 or only 803-01-294?
2) can't find any online-store with those kits..


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

ka81ua said:


> 200x57
> 
> 1) to upgrade from 2018 to 2019 should I buy 803-01-317 + 803-01-294 or only 803-01-294?
> 2) can't find any online-store with those kits..


You need both parts.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm confused - I just can't find it at any online-stores...


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

ka81ua said:


> I'm confused - I just can't find it at any online-stores...


They are new parts. It will take a while to filter down to the online stores.


----------



## ahmad22 (Nov 1, 2015)

Rick Draper said:


> Fox have a retro fit kit available to upgrade the air can and bottom out bumper to 2019 specs. Its not cheap though as it has inner and outer air cans, a new negative air seal head, replacement shaft, replacement bearing housing, new bottom out bumper and a new eyelet.


Rick could you please let me know why Fox changed damper oil in x2 from 10wt red to 5wt clear ?
and is it possible to use maxima 5wt plush or maxima 5wt racing fork oil in fox x2 ? because its cheaper and more accessible .


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

I don’t think the cst and vi values will match the required oil from fox.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

VENOM2034 said:


> I don't think the cst and vi values will match the required oil from fox.


Maxima oils have a better VI than Fox R3. That stuff is nothing special at all. Fox R2 is much better.


----------



## ahmad22 (Nov 1, 2015)

VENOM2034 said:


> I don't think the cst and vi values will match the required oil from fox.


I think the best match would be:

Fox R3 5W (damper oil) 15.8cst @40C / 4.07cst @100 c ====> Maxima racing fork oil 5W 16.2cst @40 c / 4.4cst @100 c


----------



## nikon255 (Dec 27, 2015)

you wont feel big difference. My dhx2 used fox 10wt. While serviced silkolene 2,5wt was used. Now I have to add more clicks but shock stopped spiking. 

Looks like thinner oil allows you (light person) to use more shim controlled damping. Also oil temprature thickness change is lower.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

nikon255 said:


> Looks like thinner oil allows you (light person) to use more shim controlled damping. Also oil temprature thickness change is lower.


Bingo. Which is why other suspension companies were using ~15 cSt oil for 2 decades before Fox was.
Their use of 7wt and then recommending 10wt in service was bizarre.


----------



## nikon255 (Dec 27, 2015)

Dougal said:


> Bingo. Which is why other suspension companies were using ~15 cSt oil for 2 decades before Fox was.
> Their use of 7wt and then recommending 10wt in service was bizarre.


btw I feel like supergliss 100k gives damping by its resistance for shearing. When thinner oil is used for bath, fork even rebounds faster. Am I haunted or thats true?


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

nikon255 said:


> btw I feel like supergliss 100k gives damping by its resistance for shearing. When thinner oil is used for bath, fork even rebounds faster. Am I haunted or thats true?


In the warm it's good and the slipperiness beats the fluid shear. At 0C the extra damping is significant. It's a few thousand cSt at that point.
Which is why we do Polar Lubes for winter use.


----------



## MarinCRO (Jul 31, 2013)

I was thinking of upgrading my X2 with lockout lever and having an oil change in the process.

Guy who works at Fox recommends stock 10WT oil saying it doesn't really make a difference for heavier person (I'm 88-90kg). Would that be correct or would lighter oil still be "smoother" even if I compensate by using more damping. My riding temperatures range from 10-35°C depending on the season.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

///////


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

What settings will help to prevent bottom-outs?
HSC ? Which way?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Clockwise

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

What can be the reasons if shock lost pressure during one short ride? What to check? What to change?
From 160 to 120.

Fox Float X2 (2018)


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

I am thinking of having the clamps 3d printed and see if this works, would be fairly cheap. Any idea on the actual diameter of opening needed for 9mm and air sleve clamp? Also any idea what oil weight is used in 2017 x2 with light tune and what could be used as alternative for fox overpriced oil?


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

ahmad22 said:


> O-ring 029-08-123.
> 8.5mm id x 2.5mm cs
> This o-ring failure is the cause of the problem and its in bearing assembly.
> I have the same problem and there is not any fox service center or bike suspension service where i live so i built required tools in machining shop for very cheaper prices than fox ... and i will rebuild it myself at home . I upgraded my shock on giant reign with this shock last year and now it needs a rebuilt .
> Here is the photo of the o-ring


would you mind sharing actual diameter of the opening for 9mm and air sleve clamps?
Thanks


----------



## gp77 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Fox X2 Performance - 3rd Rebuild*

Hi all,

I was wondering if you could please help me make a decision - persist with X2 or replace with a different shock.

I have a Fox X2 Performance 216x63mm that came stock on my Intense Tracer. It has the 250 PSI aircan limit. I weigh 110kg ready to ride, and according to the Intense owners manual, 250PSI suits a 104kg rider, so I am exceeding (slightly) the limits of the design in that regard.

The shock has just been rebuilt under warranty for the third time. Each rebuild has been to fix the squelching/lack of rebound issue, then two months later its back again.

Do you think that the damper failure has anything to do with heavy rider weight?

Apparently this time they have changed to the new "updated" seals so that it wont ingest air into the damper and squelch again. I assume that this is the change from the X to O ring?

So assuming that they have replaced all of the seals with the updated ones, am I likely to get a year or two of problem free running?

Otherwise, I was thinking of buying a Cane Creek Coil IL and selling the rebuilt shock.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Personally I'd dump it and go coil. Re: the IL, this is strictly armchair engineering but I think bikes as big as the Tracer deserve a proper coil with a piggyback. The IL may have it's place on short travel bikes but big bikes should stick with the other options. Plus it won't look like you got the shock from Walmart 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gp77 (Aug 14, 2014)

bikeboardorblade said:


> Personally I'd dump it and go coil. Re: the IL, this is strictly armchair engineering but I think bikes as big as the Tracer deserve a proper coil with a piggyback. The IL may have it's place on short travel bikes but big bikes should stick with the other options. Plus it won't look like you got the shock from Walmart
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice bikeboardorblade. I think I'll give the CC IL Coil a miss - could be a whole new world of problems. Unfortunately all the other decent coil shocks are pretty expensive in Aus.

Gonna give the X2 one more chance. Apparently it has the "new updated bearing" and "anti cavitation o ring".

I'll post again when it squelches, or (hopefully) if it lasts 6 months trouble free!


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

gp77 said:


> "new updated bearing"


what is it about? Never heard of bearing problem in X2..


----------



## MatiCK (Jan 20, 2019)

Can I remove bottom-out bumper from my X2 (2019)?


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Why would you want to?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MatiCK (Jan 20, 2019)

Coz capra is progressive. I want buy 29 with x2 shock.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

From my experience the X2 is very linear for an air shock, and having the bumper is a huge benefit. I'd give it a go as YT recommends it and then you can adjust with the volume spacers as needed.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Fox Shox Float 2018 X2 Rear Shock 7.875" x 2.25" (200x57) Kashima Coat Black Body

If I will fully disassemble the shock, what type of changes should be done?

1) change x-ring to o-ring (2016 Seals: O-Ring (8.5mm ID x 2.5mm CS) Metric, Polyurethane Parker 4300/92A, or Disgroin 9250/90A )

2) ...

?


----------



## gp77 (Aug 14, 2014)

ka81ua said:


> what is it about? Never heard of bearing problem in X2..


Nor had I until now. Found this diagram - I wonder if those are parts they are changing with the updated ones?


----------



## ahmad22 (Nov 1, 2015)

ka81ua said:


> Fox Shox Float 2018 X2 Rear Shock 7.875" x 2.25" (200x57) Kashima Coat Black Body
> 
> If I will fully disassemble the shock, what type of changes should be done?
> 
> ...


yes , change the x-ring to o-ring this makes oil dont mix with air during time and its better to change all seals with new ones thats all


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

https://www.lift-mtb.com/fox-x2/


----------



## Cruzmano (Mar 29, 2019)

Bought one of these about week ago. Felt like best upgrade ever, but about after two-three hours of riding, and adjusting, the shock simply stopped working.

Shock sits about 40% of it's travel now and won't move past half way of travel. It's like it's bottoming out and sounds like metal hitting metal.

I hope this will be covered by warranty, but meanwhile has anyone experienced anything similar?


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Cruzmano said:


> Bought one of these about week ago. Felt like best upgrade ever, but about after two-three hours of riding, and adjusting, the shock simply stopped working.
> 
> Shock sits about 40% of it's travel now and won't move past half way of travel. It's like it's bottoming out and sounds like metal hitting metal.
> 
> I hope this will be covered by warranty, but meanwhile has anyone experienced anything similar?


Hmmm... What happens if you try to full depressurize it? Is the piston able to fully retract?


----------



## Cruzmano (Mar 29, 2019)

Shartist said:


> Hmmm... What happens if you try to full depressurize it? Is the piston able to fully retract?


Still hard stopping to about 50% of it's travel. Same result when fully pressurizing, cycling through travel to equalize negative chamber etc.

Here's photo of the shaft, it stops at that first oil ring. I would quess that the amount of oil on the shaft ain't normal









Edit: It's 50mm stroke and the original bottom out is around the bottom of the kashima logo


----------



## ddbike (Jul 11, 2018)

I have Capra with Fox Float x2 since June 2018 and it developed slurping noise for the second time now. First time i just send it to suspension service and got full service with new seals. I am total beginner and i ride my bike twice a week for around 2h each ride.

My question is if this can qualify as warranty issue and can i get new shock or atleast Fox will service this one for free.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Cruzmano said:


> Still hard stopping to about 50% of it's travel. Same result when fully pressurizing, cycling through travel to equalize negative chamber etc.
> 
> Here's photo of the shaft, it stops at that first oil ring. I would quess that the amount of oil on the shaft ain't normal
> 
> ...


Only time I've ever seen an amount of oil near that amount on the shaft is when it's super fresh, never-been-ridden before / freshly serviced and even then, that looks a little excessive. Can you remember the exact moment when you heard the noise and the travel issues occurred? What were you doing at that moment?

The fact that it can't cycle or anything combined with the fact that it's an X2 and kind of a pain to service in the first place. Warranty it for sure.



ddbike said:


> I have Capra with Fox Float x2 since June 2018 and it developed slurping noise for the second time now. First time i just send it to suspension service and got full service with new seals. I am total beginner and i ride my bike twice a week for around 2h each ride.
> 
> My question is if this can qualify as warranty issue and can i get new shock or atleast Fox will service this one for free.


How loud is that slurping? Are you positive it's the shock and not your mom?-not even going to take responsibility, I'm blaming that one on you for your word choice.. My x2 can be a bit noisy in a squishy way sometimes, but it isn't because it's malfunctioning, it's just the oil in the shock- I have verified the squishy noise is only the ladies on the trail ~90% of the time, 10% shock.

Are you noticing a performance issue or just noise?


----------



## ddbike (Jul 11, 2018)

it sounds very similar to this video 





at the beginning its not that laoud but after few rides it gets worse


----------



## dberndt (Apr 17, 2010)

I see a bunch of people looking for clamps that aren't fox's overpriced stuff. So in a bit of shameless self promotion I'll see if I can throw and ebay link in here to some of the clamps I make on the old CNC machine in my garage. If anyones interested drop me a line here or there.

I don't have a float x2 in hand and it's not obvious to me what the sizes required would be other than clearly 9mm. If anyone wants to pitch in with some info/beta testing I could help out with a clamp set a reduced price.

Float x clamp:








Float X clamps: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/113356073141
Other clamps: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/113716403448


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

dberndt said:


> Float x clamp:


isn't it too ... high?
I mean, it should be msximum 15 mm, no?


----------



## dberndt (Apr 17, 2010)

ka81ua said:


> isn't it too ... high?
> I mean, it should be msximum 15 mm, no?


It's 19mm. Seemed to work for the guy who asked for it initially. I'm open to changing it and feedback. The one pictured is for the float X, as I have neither a float x or a float x2 in hand I can't really comment further. Though it seems to me that if you have 50+mm of travel you should be able to expose more than 20mm of shaft by moving the aircan around...?


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

ddbike said:


> it sounds very similar to this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like air and oil got mixed. happened to my two x2's as well. i sent mine to fox for warranty rebuild. i 'think' an oring got replaced


----------



## ddbike (Jul 11, 2018)

useport80 said:


> sounds like air and oil got mixed. happened to my two x2's as well. i sent mine to fox for warranty rebuild. i 'think' an oring got replaced


Did u have to pay for warranty rebuild ?


----------



## Cruzmano (Mar 29, 2019)

Shartist said:


> Only time I've ever seen an amount of oil near that amount on the shaft is when it's super fresh, never-been-ridden before / freshly serviced and even then, that looks a little excessive. Can you remember the exact moment when you heard the noise and the travel issues occurred? What were you doing at that moment?


Was testing out how it handles jump. Second time after that small jump(less than 1meter in the air) it felt like i had flat tire. Glad that it didn't do this during landing.

Took the shock off the bike today and put it in mail. While it was in my hand and i shook it, it sounded like aerosol can. Here is video i took of it 




Really dissapointed, but i was probably really unlucky with this one. Looking forward hearing what was wrong with it.


----------



## Skerby (Sep 10, 2018)

Edit

just realized this thread is for Float x2, my bad.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

ddbike said:


> Did u have to pay for warranty rebuild ?


no, it was under warranty both times


----------



## Cruzmano (Mar 29, 2019)

Cruzmano said:


> Was testing out how it handles jump. Second time after that small jump(less than 1meter in the air) it felt like i had flat tire. Glad that it didn't do this during landing.
> 
> Took the shock off the bike today and put it in mail. While it was in my hand and i shook it, it sounded like aerosol can. Here is video i took of it
> 
> ...


The shop i bought the shock from just replaced it straight away with a new one, so what was wrong with the shock will remain a mystery. Hopefully this one lasts more than a week


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

maybe - for some reason o-ring fell off of the spacer's limiter and limiter was flying around inside the air can...


----------



## southpaw533 (Dec 28, 2005)

So just got a reply back from Fox that they're currently 4 weeks out on service and even though I have less than 100 hrs on my X2 that's making a sucking sound like a lot of people they won't do squat because I'm passed 12 months. Maybe they wouldn't be out 4+ weeks if they made a shock that didn't require so much work. 

Oh well looks like I'm going to have to explore other options before my Trestle bike park trip in early July.


----------



## ddbike (Jul 11, 2018)

southpaw533 said:


> So just got a reply back from Fox that they're currently 4 weeks out on service and even though I have less than 100 hrs on my X2 that's making a sucking sound like a lot of people they won't do squat because I'm passed 12 months. Maybe they wouldn't be out 4+ weeks if they made a shock that didn't require so much work.
> 
> Oh well looks like I'm going to have to explore other options before my Trestle bike park trip in early July.


ye that suck balls so hard 
shock work fantastic when its fresh but u have to service it twice a year


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

southpaw533 said:


> So just got a reply back from Fox that they're currently 4 weeks out on service and even though I have less than 100 hrs on my X2 that's making a sucking sound like a lot of people they won't do squat because I'm passed 12 months. Maybe they wouldn't be out 4+ weeks if they made a shock that didn't require so much work.
> 
> Oh well looks like I'm going to have to explore other options before my Trestle bike park trip in early July.


Contact Michael @ Fullflow suspension, Auburn, CA

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw533 (Dec 28, 2005)

I just did. He is backed up pretty good, but thinks he can get it out before my trip. Was also considering Dirt Labs, but I've heard good things about Full Flow.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Great service

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## fisherk (Mar 4, 2016)

My X2 has less than 30 hours on it and it is acting up. Kind of a grinding noise when first cycling the shock and then it goes away and seems to be ok. It does seem to be throwing more oil than normal similar to what Cruzmano had with his. Very disappointing. This would be a warranty claim but I may just replace it. For now, I am going to continue to ride it. I'm guessing that warranty work is 4 weeks out, or is that prioritized over rebuilds?


----------



## southpaw533 (Dec 28, 2005)

Warranty work is not prioritized. They are 4+ weeks out right now.


----------



## fisherk (Mar 4, 2016)

That is what I thought, and I am in Alaska so takes a little longer to ship here. I rode today and now the shock sounds worse...sucking/grinding noise. I'm in a quandary as what to do with respect to getting another shock. I can't wait 4+ weeks as the riding season is already really short up here. Any recommendations? Fox DPX2? Something else? I'm leaning toward buying another shock and selling the warranty rebuilt X2.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

fisherk said:


> something else?


dvo..


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Was considering an X2, but the reliability seems to be questionable and inability to perform home servicing is a killer.


----------



## fisherk (Mar 4, 2016)

Haggis said:


> Was considering an X2, but the reliability seems to be questionable and the inqbilitu to perform home servicing is a killer.


I agree. I spent a lot of time getting it dialed in and then it fails. What shock are you using now? Funny thing is I was more worried about my Fox 36 Grip2 fork with respect to reliability issues. The fork has been great so far. I will replace the X2. I just have to figure out what that shock will be.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

fisherk said:


> I agree. I spent a lot of time getting it dialed in and then it fails. What shock are you using now? Funny thing is I was more worried about my Fox 36 Grip2 fork with respect to reliability issues. The fork has been great so far. I will replace the X2. I just have to figure out what that shock will be.


Currently have a Factory DPX2. It's only ok, but at least it's serviceable.


----------



## dberndt (Apr 17, 2010)

Haggis said:


> Currently have a Factory DPX2. It's only ok, but at least it's serviceable.


If that's the bar though wouldn't the only sensible thing to do to be to go to all Rockshox stuff? Manuals online, parts available to buy online (sometimes not really though), minimal special tools required.


----------



## The Messiah (Apr 18, 2019)

dberndt said:


> If that's the bar though wouldn't the only sensible thing to do to be to go to all Rockshox stuff? Manuals online, parts available to buy online (sometimes not really though), minimal special tools required.


So tell me where you can buy a Rockshox deluxe or super deluxe shock shaft? Ot a bearing housing.


----------



## dberndt (Apr 17, 2010)

The Messiah said:


> So tell me where you can buy a Rockshox deluxe or super deluxe shock shaft? Ot a bearing housing.


I believe I addressed that above with the "sometimes not really though". Do you have a better option? Is some other vendor providing part numbers, online parts buying, and better support for home mechanics? If you want to do home service as Haggis wants, what is the better solution?


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

*Shockingy*

I'm surprised to find the primary X2 thread buried on page 2 but even more surprised at the general negative sentiment towards the shock. Will read the entire thread before making up my mind but I had been leaning towards an X2 for my Stumpy Evo ...initial impressions have me now thing EXT Storia.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Well, there were major updates to X2 after shitty 2018, so, if you buy 2019 - you're ok.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

I've been riding my 2019 x2 for just under a year on everything from bike park to trails and it transformed my trail bike, no question. Absolutely love the shock.


----------



## mike156 (Jul 10, 2017)

Been running the 2019 X2 for a couple months and thought I'd toss my $0.02 in.

Bike is a 2017 Nukeproof Mega 275 (fairly flat leverage ratio curve). I'd say I'm a hefty intermediate rider at 200lbs and not really hucking anything bigger then about 4' drops and 10-15' tables.

The X2 was a M/M tune where the stock Monarch+ HV is a M/L tune. To get the X2 to ride well in the rougher trails, I had to back compression damping off almost completely. By "riding well," I mean sustained rocks wouldn't vibrate my feet an uncomfortable amount and the bike wasn't scrambling around for traction. I was running rebound 2-3 clicks faster then recommended and the first couple hits would be as bad as 10 hits in, so I don't think it was packing up.

I did get it tuned to the point where I was pretty happy with it. I then went to a set of trails with a little bit of everything that are short enough to put in multiple runs without getting fatigued. Did two runs on the X2, two runs on the Monarch+, then two more on the X2 and one more on the Monarch.

Honestly, I couldn't feel a difference between the two.

Maybe I tuned the X2 to feel the way I was use to on the Monarch and I'm missing out on a big opportunity for better performance by tuning it differently? Maybe it's just a whole lot of hype on the X2??? Maybe the low compression tune version of the X2 would be a much better match to me and my bike?

Either way, the Monarch is like 150g lighter and came with the bike so off came the X2 to recuperate some cost and back on went the Monarch+ or CCDB coil for the rocky days. I've also got another Monarch+ that I've reshimmed and so far, it's riding even better then the stock Monarch+.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice review and comments, cheers


----------



## southpaw533 (Dec 28, 2005)

For anyone not wanting to deal with Fox's stupid turn around time I can't recommend Full Flow Suspsension in Auburn, CA enough. Super quick turnaround time, competitive price, good communication, and the shock behaved great on my bike park trip.


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

^^^^ I'll second that sentiment. Michael at Full Flow is great to deal with.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

mike156 said:


> The X2 was a M/M tune where the stock Monarch+ HV is a M/L tune. .


?? Some X2's come with a tune?

My Floats always did. Not my X2's ....


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

kwapik said:


> ^^^^ I'll second that sentiment. Michael at Full Flow is great to deal with.


Triple that...he does all my stuff.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

canuck_tacoma said:


> ?? Some X2's come with a tune?
> 
> My Floats always did. Not my X2's ....


All aftermarket ones are CM tune on the main piston. You can go to CL or CF tunes though.


----------



## mike156 (Jul 10, 2017)

^^^ Wasn't sure how it worked or if I was even reading the code right. When I put the tune code into Fox's site, here's what I got:
DHGB
2019, FLOAT X2, F-S, K, 2pos-Adj, FOX, AM 8.5, 2.5, 0.3 Spacer x3, CM, Orange, Gray Logo

After reading around a bit, I took "CM" to mean "Compression - Medium" tune?


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

If anyone needs a rebuild done on the x2 or dpx2, I can do them in a 1-2 day turn around. I'm based out of NYC and Local to Mountain Creek in jersey. feel free to email me [email protected], Instagram _erikroman or text/call 718-791-6418.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

VENOM2034 said:


> If anyone needs a rebuild done on the x2


The best way to help society is to shoot detailed video of the process.


----------



## embi (Nov 26, 2018)

Anyone knows if the reliability issues with the X2 are gone with the 2019 model having the updated seal? Thanks!


----------



## fisherk (Mar 4, 2016)

embi said:


> Anyone knows if the reliability issues with the X2 are gone with the 2019 model having the updated seal? Thanks!


I just got my 2019 X2 back from Fox (warranty) where the seal was bad. It had less than 30 hours on it. Much better now and hands down better than the DPX2 which I was using while the X2 was being fixed. I'd love to know what percentage of the 2019 shocks are failing (bad seals).


----------



## ddbike (Jul 11, 2018)

fisherk said:


> I just got my 2019 X2 back from Fox (warranty) where the seal was bad. It had less than 30 hours on it. Much better now and hands down better than the DPX2 which I was using while the X2 was being fixed. I'd love to know what percentage of the 2019 shocks are failing (bad seals).


My friend had to service his 2019 Float x2 after few just few rides in 5 months (he didnt ride bike during winter). He got new seals now and we will see how long they last.


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

embi said:


> Anyone knows if the reliability issues with the X2 are gone with the 2019 model having the updated seal? Thanks!


2019's are failing the same way the earlier models did. air mixing with oil and slushing sound during compression.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just got back from my first real park day with the 2019 X2 (9.5x3 on my Wilson). I did a full day at Killington, just shy of 20k of descending. I started with these settings which are the recommendations from the manual:

Preessure: 200PSI
Low Speed Rebound: 14 Clicks
High Speed Rebound: 5 Clicks
Low Speed Compression 14 Clicks
High Speed Compression: 13 Clicks

That felt pretty good for the majority of my riding, but on big drops it felt like it was bottoming out. Killington isn't Highland so there are no REAL big senders, but even on the few 4-5 footers I'd definitely run out of travel. I upped the PSI to 220 and added a couple clicks of HSC which seemed to help, but ride quality suffered.

What should I be trying next? I'm not running any volume spacers, simply because I forgot to pack them in the car for my trip, heh. Trying to find the right mix of a setup that doesn't vibrate me off the bike on gnarly tech runs while at the same time can soak up big drops if I blow the landing.


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

Seventh-777 said:


> Just got back from my first real park day with the 2019 X2 (9.5x3 on my Wilson). I did a full day at Killington, just shy of 20k of descending. I started with these settings which are the recommendations from the manual:
> 
> Preessure: 200PSI
> Low Speed Rebound: 14 Clicks
> ...


go back to 200 and reduce HSC, add 1-2 spacers, THEN adjust HSC depending on how it feels after the spacers are in.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

2 summers and my x2 2018 (box version, not from some stock) began squishing..
Damn it, Fox, very disappointing.. Next shock will not be from Fox!


----------



## nikon255 (Dec 27, 2015)

get it serviced finally


----------



## james.stoup (May 8, 2015)

ka81ua said:


> 2 summers and my x2 2018 (box version, not from some stock) began squishing..
> Damn it, Fox, very disappointing.. Next shock will not be from Fox!


Damn you fox! I didn't follow the service intervals and now it's squishing. I'm mad!!!!


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Service intervals?!.. )) seriously?
Changing 029-08-123 x-ring to o-ring in some deep hole of a shock - it's part of some service interval? 
Most of all shocks can go for lot of seasons and you will need only to do some easy service, but here - f...g x-ring, mistake of a manufacturer!!


----------



## Mikipedia_ (Oct 22, 2015)

Any thoughts on putting an X2 on a 2019 Stumpjumper Lt 29” when i weigh aprox 110kg whit gear? Do i gona exeed the max psi or do i got margins?


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

Had my 2020 X2 for not even a month. Already started to slush. F*cking seals are not very good. Going to send it for warranty repair, hoping that they will be resonably fast.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Gilgo said:


> Had my 2020 X2 for *not even a month*. Already started to slush.


You didn't follow the service intervals and now it's squishing? !!
)))


----------



## nikon255 (Dec 27, 2015)

he is unlucky. You were riding 2 summers before it failed. Not so bad for x2


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

nikon255 said:


> he is unlucky.


seriously? again? )

There are too many X2 owners that are unlucky with that ****.. And lot of them are just after XY rides.


----------



## nikon255 (Dec 27, 2015)

I know and I wont buy X2. Its hard to service at home. My DHX2 has none of this problems. Easy to service. Also hand bleed just works fine.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe 0 rides / 0h is ok for a X2, then service? This time I'm sending it for warranty service/repair. But if it happens again maybe I'll just go to a friend who recently started his own bike repair shop and has the tools to service the X2. Guaranteed faster turn around time.

Seems Fox has QC issues across the range... not only X2. Not uncommon with tolerance issues with the 36 airshaft and excessive amounts of grease.

Next bike will have no Fox suspension parts.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Gilgo said:


> Next bike will have no Fox suspension parts.


I'm already thinking about swaping to .. maybe .. DVO or Ohlins on my current bike.


----------



## alexBiker95 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey guys

So, I have a 10.5x3.5” (267x89mm) Float X2, and I’ll get a new frame which uses Metric Sizes (250x75mm).

I have a problem: I live in Brazil and we don’t have any of these new metric sizes shock here. 

My idea is: put a 14mm spacer inside my X2, then it’ll fit the lenght of 253x75mm (and use a 3mm offcenter axle). I Know it’s not the right thing to do, but I don’t have what to do unless this.

Other problem is that it’ll change the IFP height, and I’m not sure of which height I’ll use.

Someone could help me please?


----------



## alexBiker95 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey guys

So, I have a 10.5x3.5” (267x89mm) Float X2, and I’ll get a new frame which uses Metric Sizes (250x75mm).

I have a problem: I live in Brazil and we don’t have any of these new metric sizes shock here. 

My idea is: put a 14mm spacer inside my X2, then it’ll fit the lenght of 253x75mm (and use a 3mm offcenter axle). I Know it’s not the right thing to do, but I don’t have what to do unless this.

Other problem is that it’ll change the IFP height, and I’m not sure of which height I’ll use.

Someone could help me please?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

alexBiker95 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So, I have a 10.5x3.5" (267x89mm) Float X2, and I'll get a new frame which uses Metric Sizes (250x75mm).
> 
> ...


This is a big NO!
the negative dimple will not line up and air spring will be total crap.


----------



## alexBiker95 (Aug 14, 2019)

alexbn921 said:


> This is a big NO!
> the negative dimple will not line up and air spring will be total crap.


Could you explain for me what exactly would happen?

I won't do this for the safety of the shock


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

alexbn921 said:


> This is a big NO!
> the negative dimple will not line up and air spring will be total crap.


for what its worth there is a travel reducer in certain shocks. between the 7.875 x 2.25 and 7.875 x 2.0, there is a 5-6mm travel limiter inside. That would probably be the most you can reduce on the travel but you'd still have the same overall length


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

alexBiker95 said:


> Could you explain for me what exactly would happen?
> 
> I won't do this for the safety of the shock


There is a dimple that equalizes the air spring. If you reduce the eye to eye with an internal spacer the air spring won't reach this dimple. this will FUBAR the air spring.



VENOM2034 said:


> for what its worth there is a travel reducer in certain shocks. between the 7.875 x 2.25 and 7.875 x 2.0, there is a 5-6mm travel limiter inside. That would probably be the most you can reduce on the travel but you'd still have the same overall length


Installing spacers to reduce the stroke is easy and does not negatively affect the the shock or spring in any way.


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

mike156 said:


> ^^^ Wasn't sure how it worked or if I was even reading the code right. When I put the tune code into Fox's site, here's what I got:
> DHGB
> 2019, FLOAT X2, F-S, K, 2pos-Adj, FOX, AM 8.5, 2.5, 0.3 Spacer x3, CM, Orange, Gray Logo
> 
> After reading around a bit, I took "CM" to mean "Compression - Medium" tune?


Yes,CM comes from compression medium


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone have the part number of the bottom out bumper or some pics,is it retrofitable on the X2 shocks?


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

bullit43 said:


> Does anyone have the part number of the bottom out bumper or some pics,is it retrofitable on the X2 shocks?


I have one at home from my last rebuild of a 2019 bumper if you need measurements / pics but it will have to wait until tonight. It's pretty much just a foam cylinder. There's a pic of the stock bumper on the Avy website in the x2 mod section next to their aftermarket version of you're looking for a pic.

As far as compatibility goes, I'm not sure and it's hard to tell just looking at the drawings on Fox's website, but there may not be room for a 2019 bumper on the 2016-2017 models (maybe it could be shaved down as it's just foam?). Avalanche makes separate aftermarket bumper system for both 2016 - 2018 and the 2019 model (I've been on their site quite a bit lately  ), so you could try home mods/fiddling or buy an aftermarket bumper- could actually be better, I don't know, haven't tried it-and be done with it. Hope this helps.


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't think they sell the bottom out bumper separately from the 2019 rebuild kit. As far as retrofitting, It would require shortening the height of the bumper because the space inside the pre-2019 x2 is about 10-15mm shorter. In other words the bumper would begin to "bottom out" much earlier in the travel. I haven't done the retrofit but I would like to experiment and try one out.


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine is from 2018,have to investigate,thanks.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Not possible to fit it. Not for the reasons mentioned above but because the bottom out bumper would soon end up wedged over the bearing housing due to the different design of the pre 2019 part and then it wouldn't have a bottom out bumper.


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

disregard post. aswered my own question.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

bullit43 said:


> Does anyone have the part number of the bottom out bumper or some pics,is it retrofitable on the X2 shocks?


have you checked https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike ?
for example 2018 - https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=864


----------



## a_double (Apr 14, 2013)

Anybody with a 2020 notice the schrader valve body is cocked in the can. Looks like the leaning tower of Pisa.


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

a_double said:


> Anybody with a 2020 notice the schrader valve body is cocked in the can. Looks like the leaning tower of Pisa.


For what I've read the most recent ones came with Schrader valve leaning outwards to give a better interface because of the piggy back


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

bullit43 said:


> For what I've read the most recent ones came with Schrader valve leaning outwards to give a better interface because of the piggy back


this. It's a new update on the 2019s. helps for clearance in certain frames that might not allow easy access to a shock pump.


----------



## a_double (Apr 14, 2013)

bullit43 said:


> For what I've read the most recent ones came with Schrader valve leaning outwards to give a better interface because of the piggy back


Thanks for the feedback. Where did you read that? I'm curious.


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

ka81ua said:


> have you checked https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike ?
> for example 2018 - https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=864


thanks m8


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

About Fox Float X2 full rebuild and oils (/fluids):

1) https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=864 - general information
2) https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=682 - general full rebuild procedure
3) https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help....allout&eid=8226#optionalhandbleedinstructions - hand bleed
4) https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=684 - damping adjuster cartridge assembly removal/installation

So, as I see from official procedures I need:
a) FOX FLOAT Fluid for lubricating some parts durig procedure
b) FOX R3 5wt - step 2 in hand bleed
c) 10wt - step 7 in damping adjuster cartridge assembly removal/installation

What I already have:
*Shimano Hydraulic Mineral Oil for brakes

















*Motul Factory Line Fork Oil Light Medium SAE 7.5W

















*Fox High Performance Suspension Fluid 10WT Red

















*Fox Float Fluid Anti-Friction lube

























*RockShox Performance Suspension Fluid 0W-30









*RockShox Performance Suspension Fluid 3WT









-------

As far as I see I've got problem only with "FOX R3 5wt", right? 








All others are fine?..

So, can I use smth from mine oils instead that "FOX R3 5wt"? Should I mix smth? Or should I go buy some specific oil at car-parts store?

Thank you!


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Can/should I use just clean Motorex RACING FORK OIL 2,5W https://www.motorex.com/en-us/bike-line/fork-oil/racing-fork-oil-25w/ (Viscosity at 40 °C mm²/s DIN 51562-1 *14.5*)?
Or Motorex RACING FORK OIL 4W (Viscosity at 40 °C mm²/s *16*)?
Or both and mix them?


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> Thanks. I agree on the bullet tool, its only $15.


Where did you find it? Ebay?
Any online stores would be appreciated..


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Anyone knows if it's possible to tune the amount of compression provided by the 2-position climb switch on X2? Eg. could one make it firmer than it comes stock?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Corvette said:


> Anyone knows if it's possible to tune the amount of compression provided by the 2-position climb switch on X2? Eg. could one make it firmer than it comes stock?


Nope its very primitive and you cannot adjust it.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I know this is me being OCD but the damper clicks are counted from 'closed'... is "closed" the last click or as far as the knob will turn? On the rebound adjusters the knob will turn a bit past the last click/detent then stop. I'm not sure if I should count the last click or the stop as zero?


----------



## a_double (Apr 14, 2013)

I say the first click from full closed/stop/cw is 1 when I make adjustments but that is just me. I haven’t come across any docs that specifically call this out.

edit: meant cw(clockwise) not ccw.


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

jeremy3220 said:


> I know this is me being OCD but the damper clicks are counted from 'closed'... is "closed" the last click or as far as the knob will turn? On the rebound adjusters the knob will turn a bit past the last click/detent then stop. I'm not sure if I should count the last click or the stop as zero?


There does seem to be some disagreement here, but I count the first actual click as 1


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

ka81ua said:


> Can/should I use just clean Motorex RACING FORK OIL 2,5W https://www.motorex.com/en-us/bike-line/fork-oil/racing-fork-oil-25w/ (Viscosity at 40 °C mm²/s DIN 51562-1 *14.5*)?
> Or Motorex RACING FORK OIL 4W (Viscosity at 40 °C mm²/s *16*)?
> Or both and mix them?


So Fox R3-5wt oil (the yellow stuff) is awful. Fox R2-5wt (red) is quite good and I know exactly where they get it from.

Motorex 2.5wt is far better oil than the Fox R3. Motorex 4wt is so close to 2.5wt that they're 100% interchangeable. The 4wt exists solely to meet a KTM/WP spec.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Any tips how to remove 038-00-138 retaining ring in High Speed Adjuster ??


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

And one more question - how to measure IFP depth using calipers? The IFP piston (white) has a "notch" ("deepening") in center.
As for my DCHY - IFP depth is 1.243in/ 31.57mm. So, calipers shout touch the center or side of piston?

I don't have original IFP depth setting tool (803-00-566)


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

ka81ua said:


> And one more question - how to measure IFP depth using calipers? The IFP piston (white) has a "notch" ("deepening") in center.
> As for my DCHY - IFP depth is 1.243in/ 31.57mm. So, calipers shout touch the center or side of piston?
> 
> I don't have original IFP depth setting tool (803-00-566)


Side of the piston.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

One more question please..

How to determine which one of Compression cartridges I've got?
Mine - https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/13VJfVGl90DdPwLvRnplqvPGAWH02UiUw

My shock - DCHY
According to https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike it says - 2018, FLOAT X2, F-S, K, 2pos-Adj, FOX, AM, 7.875, 2.25, 0.3 Spacer x2, CM, Orange Logo, N/M
So, I guess F-S is important note here.
Next we go to https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=864 and at the end we can see two different Comp cartr:

1)









2)









First one looks much more like mine, except I don't have 045-30-811 in mine, and on screenshot it's P-S and doesn't show balls for HS adj.
Second (F-S) also little bit different from mine visualy..

So, which one is mine?

And finally, how to remove HSC adjuster from its Spool Valve?


----------



## mayfield (Oct 25, 2019)

I recently installed an X2 in my Santa Cruz Hightower LT and I've noticed the bump stop is quite aggressive in this guy. It hits the stopr with 20 mm of remaining stroke which is 35% of my shock! Here's a video of me pressing through the travel of an uncompressed shock (dampers full open): 




As you can see in the video the shock just wants to stop at 20mm or travel. Under normal riding conditions I found it nearly impossible to use travel more than a few mm into this bump stop.

Did Fox go a little overboard on the bump stop for these things?

Is my shock broken?

Maybe I'm just surprised at how aggressive this bit of "progression" is on my new toy compared to the wimpy DPS it replaced. I see lots of comments in here about the opposite problem (too linear, etc) so I was surprised to have such a different experience with mine.


----------



## VENOM2034 (Jul 23, 2018)

mayfield said:


> I recently installed an X2 in my Santa Cruz Hightower LT and I've noticed the bump stop is quite aggressive in this guy. It hits the stopr with 20 mm of remaining stroke which is 35% of my shock! Here's a video of me pressing through the travel of an uncompressed shock (dampers full open):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks about right. Think about how much weight it takes to bring the suspension into that travel anyway, the bump stop is only a small aid to avoid it to blow through. try to remove volume reducers in the shock and see if it feels better. On my pivot firebird the 2018 x2 felt linear and the 2019 was a noticeable improvement.


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

The 2019 X2 it's more progressive and have a bottom out bumper,people that complain about be to linear probably complain about a 2018 shock.


----------



## mayfield (Oct 25, 2019)

Taking out the 2 spacers it came with helped a bit. I only performed this artificial test after several tuning sessions where I found it difficult to tune progression. I actually wondered if something was wrong, but sounds like that's not the case (which is great!).

I didn't realize the valving was different for the 2018 vs 2019 so that's interesting too. I thought they just added a bump stop and I figured it would be just a few mm from bottom out, not the 20mm I'm seeing.


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

mayfield said:


> I recently installed an X2 in my Santa Cruz Hightower LT and I've noticed the bump stop is quite aggressive in this guy. It hits the stopr with 20 mm of remaining stroke which is 35% of my shock! Here's a video of me pressing through the travel of an uncompressed shock (dampers full open):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bumper is about 20mm long and is reasonably firm but does ramp gradually compared to a shorter bumper. It also has a fair bit of damping in the material.

The previous shocks were notorious for having very little bottoming resistance and this is the fix. There is no reason why you couldn't trim 5mm off of it if needed.

Do you feel the bumper engage on the trail? ie is it harsh?


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

ka81ua said:


> One more question please..
> 
> How to determine which one of Compression cartridges I've got?
> Mine - https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/13VJfVGl90DdPwLvRnplqvPGAWH02UiUw
> ...


How did you go with this? They are pretty fiddly to get back together. Yours should be image #2


----------



## bullit43 (Dec 29, 2010)

I think the positive chamber is smaller too.


----------



## mayfield (Oct 25, 2019)

JohnnyC7 said:


> Do you feel the bumper engage on the trail? ie is it harsh?


It's not harsh at all. Just different than what I'm used to and made me wonder if the shock was working right. Sounds like it's all good and Fox just wanted to answer the "too linear" and "harsh bottom out" complaints.

Normally I tune my volume spacers and sag based on bottom out resistance and small bump feel. It just seems to make it harder to figure out since I don't seem to ever use full travel even with around 40% sag and no spacers.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

mayfield said:


> As you can see in the video the shock just wants to stop at 20mm or travel. Under normal riding conditions I found it nearly impossible to use travel more than a few mm into this bump stop.
> 
> Did Fox go a little overboard on the bump stop for these things?
> 
> ...


smth is wrong for sure! WITOUT air shock must be fully compressed easily!


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

JohnnyC7 said:


> How did you go with this? They are pretty fiddly to get back together.


Easy. Easy disassembling, easy assembling.
)

http://i.piccy.info/i9/2d89f10a8200...4_snapshot_02_35_2019_11_07_11_44_09__800.jpg












JohnnyC7 said:


> Yours should be image #2


Yup, I already know that.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

mayfield said:


> I recently installed an X2 in my Santa Cruz Hightower LT and I've noticed the bump stop is quite aggressive in this guy. It hits the stopr with 20 mm of remaining stroke which is 35% of my shock! Here's a video of me pressing through the travel of an uncompressed shock (dampers full open):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks and sounds pretty normal, the Fox bumper measures 27mm long and its incredibly firm in the 2019 onwards X2's.


----------



## Meyercord (Feb 20, 2017)

ka81ua said:


> smth is wrong for sure! WITOUT air shock must be fully compressed easily!


Um and it is until you get to the physical bump stop. You know, the part of the shock that is designed and implemented in order to prevent complete compression. You're entirely too sure of yourself to be this wrong.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Rick Draper said:


> That looks and sounds pretty normal, the Fox bumper measures 27mm long and its incredibly firm in the 2019 onwards X2's.


Could one feasibly cut it down to 1/2 that and still have it function properly?


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Meyercord said:


> Um and it is until you get to the physical bump stop. You know, the part of the shock that is designed and implemented in order to prevent complete compression. You're entirely too sure of yourself to be this wrong.


And what is wrong in my comment?


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

rideit said:


> Could one feasibly cut it down to 1/2 that and still have it function properly?


Not sure I would trim it in half to start, maybe start by taking a little off it and see how it goes.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

ka81ua said:


> And what is wrong in my comment?


His shock is working normally and has nothing wrong with it.


----------



## jmvar (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello, I am looking to pick up a used X2 for an intense recluse which has a very progressive leverage curve towards the end of its travel.

I will be doing a complete rebuild myself because I need to keep costs down so it can be an older well used shock. What I would like to know is what year would be my best option? I see that certain aspects of the X2 have changed over the years like there are some years where the end stroke is very abrupt, some have more linear spring rate curves, etc.

What year would be the best for my application? Thanks.


----------



## Meyercord (Feb 20, 2017)

jmvar said:


> Hello, I am looking to pick up a used X2 for an intense recluse which has a very progressive leverage curve towards the end of its travel.
> 
> I will be doing a complete rebuild myself because I need to keep costs down so it can be an older well used shock. What I would like to know is what year would be my best option? I see that certain aspects of the X2 have changed over the years like there are some years where the end stroke is very abrupt, some have more linear spring rate curves, etc.
> 
> What year would be the best for my application? Thanks.


None. It would cost you more in tools than buying a new one.


----------



## jmvar (Feb 2, 2004)

Meyercord said:


> None. It would cost you more in tools than buying a new one.


I apologize, I should have mentioned that I have most of the tools to service the shock already. I have serviced dirt bike and MTB shocks including ohlins and cane creek shocks. I am sure I will have to buy a couple more specific to the X2 but I don't mind. I am a toolaholic.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

jmvar said:


> What year would be the best for my application? Thanks.


2019

If 2018 then also buy Fox O-Ring Seal 8.5mm ID x 2.5mm CS Metric FLOAT X2 Rear Shocks - 029-08-123


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

jmvar said:


> I apologize, I should have mentioned that I have most of the tools to service the shock already. I have serviced dirt bike and MTB shocks including ohlins and cane creek shocks. I am sure I will have to buy a couple more specific to the X2 but I don't mind. I am a toolaholic.


yup, no any expensive tools. Jast a wooden clamp of 43-44 mm, and vice clamps 9 mm






and just in case...











Personally I also made an adapter (Adreani replica) for my bleeding syringe, to make hand-bleeding of X2 muuuuch more resultative.


----------



## jmvar (Feb 2, 2004)

ka81ua said:


> 2019
> 
> If 2018 then also buy Fox O-Ring Seal 8.5mm ID x 2.5mm CS Metric FLOAT X2 Rear Shocks - 029-08-123


That upgrade is pretty pricey.

What would be the difference between the 2016-2017 compared to the 2019?


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

jmvar said:


> That upgrade is pretty pricey.
> 
> What would be the difference between the 2016-2017 compared to the 2019?


IIRC they made some internal changes to increase the max pressure to 300 psig. I used to know exactly what those changes were, but it escapes me at the moment. How heavy are you fully geared up?


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Didn’t they also add a bottom out bumper too? That was my biggest gripe with the first gen.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Both of the above are correct from what I recall. The newer X2 is also about 100g heavier. I don’t recall anyone mentioning that.


----------



## jmvar (Feb 2, 2004)

Shartist said:


> IIRC they made some internal changes to increase the max pressure to 300 psig. I used to know exactly what those changes were, but it escapes me at the moment. How heavy are you fully geared up?


I am 170 lbs. geared up and do small drops and jumps, nothing crazy. I don't think I would get anywhere near the 300 psi limit.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

jmvar said:


> I am 170 lbs. geared up and do small drops and jumps, nothing crazy. I don't think I would get anywhere near the 300 psi limit.


You'd probably be fine with a pre-2019 model. The only other "advantage" I am aware of is as SoCal rider mentioned, the internal bumper preventing metal on metal contact during harsh bottom-outs. If you find both for the same price, I'd go with the 2019 for the bumper, but given your needs, if you can get a pre-2019 model significantly cheaper it sounds like that might be the way to go.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Apologies for the double post, but I found this in an NSMB review discussing the differences between the 2018 and 2019 x2's. I haven't looked at your leverage curve, but depending on how progresssive it is, older model might be better.

"While most of the Float X2 remains unchanged for 2019, Fox updated the rear shock's air can. The grub screw at the base of the can has been replaced with a circlip. This made it possible to bump the shock's recommended maximum pressure up 50 pounds to 300psi. Internally, a mechanical bottom-out bumper has been added, providing a more progressive end-stroke. Some trail bikes feature relatively linear spring curves and combined with the Float X2's linear stroke (thanks to the EVOL air spring) the new bottom out support could be helpful.

Fox informed me that the integrated bumper serves two functions. It acts as a bumper, similar to those seen on coil shocks, but also as a variable volume spacer. The effect of this is claimed to be less ramp at the end of the stroke from the air spring alone. Another subtle change is a slight angle on the air valve, easing shock pump access. It's a small but positive change.

On my test bike the change created a sharp feeling in the last half of its travel. Adjustments to the damper during the initial ride weren't enough to quieten this for me. Two of the three volume spacers from the X2 were promptly removed, with pressure and damper settings adjusted to suit. This improved the performance, allowing the air more space to compress as the suspension went deeper into the stroke. There were further trail-side damper adjustments made but on my G16, I still found it a little sharp for my liking.* In rough terrain I found the bike pitched my weight forward with the new shock. Changes to the fork to balance the effects helped, but then the front wasn't performing at it's best. Adjusting the rebound circuits on the shock adversely affected traction elsewhere as did further adjusting the compression.
_*The G16 has a progressive suspension curve of ~56% and as I discovered, doesn't need the help of the integrated bottom-out bumper_"

https://nsmb.com/articles/long-term-review-2019-fox-36-grip2-float-x2/


----------



## freyrida (Aug 28, 2016)

Quick q: what kind of grease is recommended for the internal treatment of tokens etc?


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

The plastic volume reducers? They don't need any treatment. They're not going to corrode and they shouldn't move around.


----------



## freyrida (Aug 28, 2016)

Ok thanks 

And the position where the tokens are put, do they actually matter?


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

freyrida said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> And the position where the tokens are put, do they actually matter?


No.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello there. Friend of mine had some new expirience in rebuilding his X2, so now he'll need to replace OUTER BODIES and I'll help him. )) I've done full rebuilt of X2 several times, but never needed to remove OUTER BODIES.

Has anyone swapped OUTER BODIES from BODY EYELETS ?

Is it correct:
1) as far as OUTER BODIES outer diameter is 31.74, so I need ~32 mm clamps for vises.
2) I just unscrew OUTER BODIES..
3) is there any loctite from manufacturer and how hard is it to unscrew it? Any recommendations?
4) should I put some loctite on new one before screw in?

?

Thanx

https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=864

https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=682


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Has anyone with leaks through the casting had the problem recur?


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

ka81ua said:


> Hello there. Friend of mine had some new expirience in rebuilding his X2, so now he'll need to replace OUTER BODIES and I'll help him. )) I've done full rebuilt of X2 several times, but never needed to remove OUTER BODIES.
> 
> Has anyone swapped OUTER BODIES from BODY EYELETS ?
> 
> ...


1 31.8
2 yes
3 yes, you need to heat it
4 yes


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

JohnnyC7 said:


> 3 yes, you need to heat it


Could you tell me, what temp and from what distance and how long to do it? Recomendations...

I have Makita heater with a huuuge range of temps, so - i have options and now with good recomendations will do that job in best.


----------



## KoolGrandWizardLuke (Dec 23, 2017)

ka81ua said:


> Could you tell me, what temp and from what distance and how long to do it? Recomendations...
> 
> I have Makita heater with a huuuge range of temps, so - i have options and now with good recomendations will do that job in best.


Most "Loctites" release around 450-500 Fahrenheit. Yes this is very hot. Hold the part at this temperature for atleast 30 seconds to make sure the heat fully penetrates the threadlocker.
Heating these Loctites in boiling water (212f) is proven to do almost nothing to release the Loctite. Although it can definitely help un-seize parts.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Dougal said:


> Has anyone with leaks through the casting had the problem recur?


Yes I have seen it happen twice on one shock, the others have all been fine.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

KoolGrandWizardLuke said:


> Most "Loctites" release around 450-500 Fahrenheit. Yes this is very hot. Hold the part at this temperature for atleast 30 seconds to make sure the heat fully penetrates the threadlocker.
> Heating these Loctites in boiling water (212f) is proven to do almost nothing to release the Loctite. Although it can definitely help un-seize parts.


one of the problem is - compression and rebound cartridges (with o-rings,..) are too close to the place where I need to heat up with high temp...


----------



## 294037 (Jun 30, 2006)

ka81ua said:


> Could you tell me, what temp and from what distance and how long to do it? Recomendations...
> 
> I have Makita heater with a huuuge range of temps, so - i have options and now with good recomendations will do that job in best.


My Bosch heat gun heats at 300*C-500*C. Start at 300 and work up, The way I usually do it if you aren't certain is clean everything up, clamp it all nicely in the vice and put your spanner on the eyelet with one hand and load it up while applying heat with the other. It may take a few minutes and you can gradually ramp up the heat but it should crack as soon as the loctite has softened then you can remove the heat. Usually the residual oils on the shock are smoking at this point as another indicator.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

Got a 2021 X2, any idea what no. spacers are in it by default? Does that vary by shock size? Mine is 210x55


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

Look up the four digit Fox code and it should tell you. On the x2, it should be on the piggyback.

https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike

Note: some 2021 products are not listed yet. If that is the case, you might have to call or email Fox.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

kwapik said:


> Look up the four digit Fox code and it should tell you. On the x2, it should be on the piggyback.
> 
> https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike
> 
> Note: some 2021 products are not listed yet. If that is the case, you might have to call or email Fox.


Info is on the site for my code D5PL, but there's no reference to spacers whatsoever.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

lucifuge said:


> Info is on the site for my code D5PL, but there's no reference to spacers whatsoever.


by default - it may vary, as for MAX - https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=1078 - 3 pcs.


----------



## suprajayaz (Apr 15, 2015)

*Cracked eyelet*



Rick Draper said:


> Yes I have seen it happen twice on one shock, the others have all been fine.


Hope recently made eyelets are better. Just sent in my '18 X2 for cracked eyelet fix after having it rebuilt 6 mo's ago for the squish repair/rebuild. Sometimes Fox offers upgrades to new shocks - I may just need to consider this.


----------



## jjman (Jun 21, 2019)

2020 X2 here and I just came across this thread. I put the shock on like 1-1/2 months ago and I recently noticed a squishing like air mixed in with the oil. Aparently it’s a known issue, fox will warranty this?


----------



## jjman (Jun 21, 2019)

Gilgo said:


> Had my 2020 X2 for not even a month. Already started to slush. F*cking seals are not very good. Going to send it for warranty repair, hoping that they will be resonably fast.


How quick was the turnaround? Did they give you any troubles with the warranty?


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

Funnily enough, I was talking to Craig at Avalanche recently and he said 4 years later, Fox still hadn't been able to sort this issue. I really must pull my finger out and find some cheaper tools to be able to pull this apart. From what I hear, it doesn't need any spare parts. Nothing is broken when it does this, you can reuse the same seals. After all, if it was a seal spec issue, that would have been an easy fix.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

https://www.foxracingshox.de/905/20...e-parker-4300/92a-or-disgroin-9250/90a-dynam#
or
https://www.bike24.com/p2331729.html

+


----------



## jjman (Jun 21, 2019)

onzadog said:


> Funnily enough, I was talking to Craig at Avalanche recently and he said 4 years later, Fox still hadn't been able to sort this issue. I really must pull my finger out and find some cheaper tools to be able to pull this apart. From what I hear, it doesn't need any spare parts. Nothing is broken when it does this, you can reuse the same seals. After all, if it was a seal spec issue, that would have been an easy fix.


I didnt think so and whats funny too is it's fine once you start riding but after it sits it sounds real squishy.


----------



## CU-Murph (Apr 2, 2004)

ka81ua said:


> https://www.foxracingshox.de/905/20...e-parker-4300/92a-or-disgroin-9250/90a-dynam#
> or
> https://www.bike24.com/p2331729.html
> 
> +


Hi,

Where does this new o-ring go? I mean, where is the x-ring it is replacing? Did you replace the x-ring with the o-ring? If you did change to the o-ring, did it solve the squishy shock problem? I mean, has your shock ever become squishy again?

Thanks!!


----------



## CU-Murph (Apr 2, 2004)

useport80 said:


> sounds like air and oil got mixed. happened to my two x2's as well. i sent mine to fox for warranty rebuild. i 'think' an oring got replaced


Hi,

After the second rebuild by fox, did that solve the squishy issue, or did I t come back? If it came back, did you figure out a way to stop the squishy from happening again?

Thanks!


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

People, do you even read this thread??!...

https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=682
Step 18

Yes, replace x-ring with new o-ring. Yes, it fixes (in 99% of cases) "cavitation" problem. As a bonus you can replace o-ring with new in Compression and Rebound cartridges 029-00-004 ( 6:32 - 



 ) .


----------



## CU-Murph (Apr 2, 2004)

ka81ua said:


> https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=682
> Step 18
> 
> Yes, replace x-ring with new o-ring. Yes, it fixes (in 99% of cases) "cavitation" problem. As a bonus you can replace o-ring with new in Compression and Rebound cartridges 029-00-004 ( 6:32 -
> ...


Great. Thank you for the information. Looking at the diagram on Step 18 which is the x-ring, please?


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

My post 555 here, open any link, see manufacturer code - 029-08-123 , look at diagram, see where it is.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

jjman said:


> I didnt think so and whats funny too is it's fine once you start riding but after it sits it sounds real squishy.


My X2 started doing this too. Was getting ready to send it in for service. Now I'm thinking I might just keep riding it.


----------



## CU-Murph (Apr 2, 2004)

- -


----------



## CU-Murph (Apr 2, 2004)

ka81ua said:


> open any link, see manufacturer code - 029-08-123 , look at diagram, see where it is.


Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## jjman (Jun 21, 2019)

canuck_tacoma said:


> My X2 started doing this too. Was getting ready to send it in for service. Now I'm thinking I might just keep riding it.


I put some miles on mine yesterday and I can confirm it smooths out after the first mile (no more squish) but once you stop and it sit's the squish comes right back.

I was going to wait but seeing as I installed mine new in July, from what i'm seeing on fox's website they only warranty the seals for 90 days? I'm going to call them tomorrow and see what the turnaround is. Mine is a 2020 model, factory.


----------



## jjman (Jun 21, 2019)

I spoke with Fox this morning. They know about the issue and it is covered under warranty however you can’t do that over the phone, you have to submit an online request thats says will take them 1-2 days to respond to. If you own an X2, have a backup shock on the ready!!!

I’ll report back when I hear back from them.


----------



## CU-Murph (Apr 2, 2004)

ka81ua said:


> Personally I also made an adapter (Adreani replica) for my bleeding syringe, to make hand-bleeding of X2 muuuuch more resultative.


Hi,

How did you make this, please? Did you make the metal part that screws into the bleed port, or buy it on-line?

Thanks.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

CU-Murph said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you make this, please? Did you make the metal part that screws into the bleed port, or buy it on-line?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi! )

CNCing.
Made it. If I saw it somewhere online - I'd buy it.

How? Uhmm... Esay, what can be gard about it?!.. )) Just gave my shock to my friend, who work CNCiing, and ... voi-la. For CNC-people this thing is as easy as any bolt.
Lifehack - if you don't want to give your shock - you can give just screw (bolt) from bleeding port in the shock.

Cost me about 15$


----------



## jjman (Jun 21, 2019)

For reference Fox turned around my warranty in one day.


----------



## magnum5az (May 19, 2020)

God this shock is a piece of sh*t. Just bought a 2019 YT Capra that came with a the X2 from Factory and it already took a dump on me. Damper filled with air and making that squishy sound. I bought a kit on ebay that had most of the parts to service like all the clamps and spanner but forgot to but a bottom bracket tool to remove some internals. I am about 12 steps into Fox's 27 step instructions. We will see how it goes. My new rebuild kit seems to have the newer white O-Ring that everyone mentions. I am going to be doing the manual bleed with a nitrile glove but did see a post about a bleeder fitting someone had made from a CNC shop, anyone ever try using the Park Tool Bleed kit to do the air bleed? The kit comes with several fittings that have a threaded end so I am hoping when I get to that step one of the fittings will fit so I can attempt a more robust bleed.

Ebay kit: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264814817434

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonp22 (Oct 5, 2016)

You JUST bought a 2019 bike brand new and it has a blown shock? Sounds like a warranty claim to me.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Any recomendations about oils ??

I used Motorex Fork Race Oil 2.5W https://www.motorex.com/en-us/bike-line/fork-absorber-oil/racing-fork-oil-25w/

Maybe someone will recommend even better oil ?


----------



## trailhawk (Jul 29, 2020)

Magnum5... Once you get all the tools to maintain the X2 you could likely get your investment back keeping others seals replaced. If you watch DIALED youtube videos you will notice that Jorde and team do a full service on the racers shocks every day of practice and just before the race. Crazy to think that is why Fox doesn't get a complaint from the racing teams that the X2's service interval could be much shorter than published.


----------



## s-master (May 15, 2018)

Trailhawk, you sure? From the dialed show, to me it looked like they service suspension once per race weekend.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Got all necessary tools for long time and service my X2 as I want (even fully disassembling cartridges).
Just curious about different oils..


----------



## The Good Life (Sep 22, 2013)

This is a X2 tuning question more than maintaining, I hope. I've be playing with my 2019 X2 for over a year and still seem to use full travel on relatively moderate trails (nothing more than 2 ft drops) and feel like it is hitting the bottom out bumper a lot. I'm running the pressure (or sag) at the firmer end of that recommended for my riding weight, and also have the max number of volume spacers for my specific X2 stroke (x2 spacers), and still see the travel go into the Kashima logo every ride. I've studied the various YouTubes and forums on tuning the X2 and am currently running with the following settings. Am I missing something fundamental in my tuning settings, or is this normal performance to use full travel, as it just seems like it should be using less travel considering I'm not pushing it to the limits?

Bike: 2019 CUBE STEREO 150 C:68 TM 29
Riding weight: 180 lbs
Shock: 2019 F-S FLOAT X2, 2pos-Adj, TRUNNION 185x55 mm, 0.3 Spacer x2
Shock Tune: DJNT
Air: 240 PSI, 15 mm sag
LSC: 13 
LSR: 14
HSC: 12
HSR: 9

Any advice would be appreciated, even if you think it is beyond a tuning issue.
Thanks!


----------



## magnum5az (May 19, 2020)

I use Maxima Oil for my shock rebuilds and it works great. 

And after speaking with a former Fox engineer he said the shock only needs 2-4 big hits to it before the shaft slightly bends enough to allow for air to enter the chamber of fluid and you’re right back to wear you started with the squishy liquid sound. He even mentioned that the “Fix” on the new 2021 X2 was to make the shaft hollow so curious to see how making something that was solid and could bend to now hollow and thats somehow going to increase its strength. I feel the 2021 warranty claims rolling in soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

magnum5az said:


> I use Maxima Oil for my shock rebuilds and it works great.


Which one exactly? WT ? Some particular Maxima oil ??


----------



## magnum5az (May 19, 2020)

This one specifically. Matches up with the Fox Fluid but worked waaaaay better and seemed to last longer in the reservoir and didn't get the air bubbles as easily as the regular Fox Fluid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Does anyone know the real domensions of Q-Ring 035-06-000 ? From factory info better be..
P.s. I'd say it's X-ring but ..
https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/img/help/page864-F74D/812-06-085-KIT96.jpg


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

ka81ua said:


> Does anyone know the real domensions of Q-Ring 035-06-000 ? From factory info better be..
> P.s. I'd say it's X-ring but ..
> https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/img/help/page864-F74D/812-06-085-KIT96.jpg


-219


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Dougal said:


> -219


What is it? explain please..

I need to know ID & CS


----------



## dberndt (Apr 17, 2010)

O rings, Quad Rings, etc have a numbered sizing system. Number 219 is what Dougal is saying. That's probably 1.296" ID x 1.574" OD But do your own double checking in case I've goofed that up.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

dberndt said:


> O rings, Quad Rings, etc have a numbered sizing system. Number 219 is what Dougal is saying. That's probably 1.296" ID x 1.574" OD But do your own double checking in case I've goofed that up.


Thank you very much for explanation.

I always worked with O(Q, X)-rings by their IDxCS, never used # system.. )


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Dougal said:


> -219


could you please tell the source of that info?
Are you sure it's 1.296" ID x 1.574" OD ?


----------



## areks (Jan 30, 2016)

you can easily calculate that from the cross section drawing you posted


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

areks said:


> you can easily calculate that from the cross section drawing you posted


could you please explain?..

sorry for bothering..


----------



## areks (Jan 30, 2016)

https://www.mathsisfun.com/algebra/proportions.html


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

areks said:


> https://www.mathsisfun.com/algebra/proportions.html


I asked - how can I calculate anything FROM THAT DRAWING ?..


----------



## The Good Life (Sep 22, 2013)

The Good Life said:


> This is a X2 tuning question more than maintaining, I hope. I've be playing with my 2019 X2 for over a year and still seem to use full travel on relatively moderate trails (nothing more than 2 ft drops) and feel like it is hitting the bottom out bumper a lot. I'm running the pressure (or sag) at the firmer end of that recommended for my riding weight, and also have the max number of volume spacers for my specific X2 stroke (x2 spacers), and still see the travel go into the Kashima logo every ride. I've studied the various YouTubes and forums on tuning the X2 and am currently running with the following settings. Am I missing something fundamental in my tuning settings, or is this normal performance to use full travel, as it just seems like it should be using less travel considering I'm not pushing it to the limits?
> 
> Bike: 2019 CUBE STEREO 150 C:68 TM 29
> Riding weight: 180 lbs
> ...


Sorry if this is off the current discussion topic of rebuilding the X2, but I'm wondering if anyone can offer some advice on tuning the X2 based on my specific settings and riding weight? I've dialed the HSC back to 8 click from fully closed and this may have reduced the bottom out/travel used a little, but I'm still well into the end of the stroke on what I'd say are average trails (nothing more than 2 ft drops). Any suggestions would be appreciated, or if there are other threads I should be reading please feel free to tell me to go....


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

ka81ua said:


> could you please tell the source of that info?
> Are you sure it's 1.296" ID x 1.574" OD ?


The source is me, I own a suspension company and we repair X2's. Here is a size chart: https://mykin.com/oring-size-chart


----------



## bemmer (May 12, 2013)

I want to remove travel spacer from air can. Is it possible to unscrew just one end eye without disassembling air can from another side?


----------



## sszaskar (May 11, 2009)

Has anyone ridden both a 2020 and updated 2021 shock?

I am looking at getting one for my bike and found a NOS 2020 shock at about 200 bucks less than the 2021 model.

Is the 2021 shock 200 dollars better?


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

sszaskar said:


> Has anyone ridden both a 2020 and updated 2021 shock?
> 
> I am looking at getting one for my bike and found a NOS 2020 shock at about 200 bucks less than the 2021 model.
> 
> Is the 2021 shock 200 dollars better?


The 2020 is a poppet valve but the 2021 is a shim stack from what I understood of the fox announcement. I was pretty unimpressed with the 2020... Didn't feel a whole lot better than most of the basic shocks I've ridden. Also not really user serviceable if you're into that.

Haven't talked to anyone who tried the 2021.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

ungod said:


> not really user serviceable if you're into that.
> .


One of the most user friendly in service I worked with.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

ka81ua said:


> One of the most user friendly in service I worked with.


It requires a special tool to do a basic air can service. And a full service didn't look like much fun either by the time you get into the poppets.

Most of the comments I've seen on here say that when you get your x2 tuned just right it will feel just like a dpx2. I haven't spent a ton of time on a dpx2 but it sure didn't feel far off.


----------



## croakies (Mar 4, 2011)

sszaskar said:


> Has anyone ridden both a 2020 and updated 2021 shock?
> 
> I am looking at getting one for my bike and found a NOS 2020 shock at about 200 bucks less than the 2021 model.
> 
> Is the 2021 shock 200 dollars better?


Having rode the 2020 and not being impressed with it, it'd spend the extra personally. Haven't tried 2021

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

ungod said:


> It requires a special tool to do a basic air can service. And a full service didn't look like much fun either by the time you get into the poppets.


Once again, I (me, moi) 've done Fox X2 full (fully FULL) service tons of times and it's not more complicated then any other shock.

So, special tools: if you (anyone) want to service a shock by yourself may I assume that you know what are you getting into, that you have at least some tools (not just pliers and hammer) at home, that your hands raise grown not from ass ?
Ok, so these are what you need/want:









From left to right:
1) you don't have PartTool HCW-5 ? Or any similiar.. Really?
and whit the price of that wrench - is it really 'special'??

2) vise jaws with 9mm. Seriously? As a person who service shock at home (it means automatically that you've been doing some others services also!) you don't have any vise clamps (jawas)? 9 mm?? no?
On my photo 3 options. SuperB clamps cost just like some few tacos I guess.

3) 43 vise clamps. Well, yes, you don't have it at the beginning, but I made it for free with a piece of Particleboard and 44 (or if you'll find 43) mm hole saw. If those are 'special' for you then I don't know.. )

4) last one - Andreani adapter for syringe. Yup, that one is special BUT - according to Fox manual bleeding you don't need it at all - https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help....allout&eid=8226#optionalhandbleedinstructions !!! 
It's just me.

5) vise. Well, who makes servicing at home and doesn't have vise??!!..

Now, about procedure:
all you need is to watch couple of times these videos:










that's all!

IF you want, you may watch also:













-----------------

Conclusion:

the ONLY really tricky (little bit hard) parts of servicing Fox X2 are:
1) disassembling cartridges - removing and installing retaining rings 038-00-138 !
After couple of tries you'll find the best way to do it, but yeah, it's tricky NOT TO BEND them very much.
BUT, who does that? It's not included in Fox's Full service! It's not necessarry! So, only nerds (like me) will want to do it.

2) swapping outer bodies. Yes, removing 'outer bodies' (stanchion) from 'eyelet upper body' is a hard thing. Often you'll have to drill through outer bodies to get holes in it and using some stick to unscrew it (of course with heating connection point). But anyway - you will do it only if you want to change outer bodies for new one!

--------------

Oh, and if you want some fancy stuff: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264814817434
)


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, I'm familiar with the x2 service procedure. The problem, it seems, is that you are not familiar with the service procedure on other shocks, and therefore do not have a basis for comparison.

You also have not addressed the issue that the 2018-2020 fox x2 is not a very good shock, and not really worth the additional work to service. It's kinda like saying "well sure, my 2005 hyundai is not a very nice car, and requires you to make or buy a couple custom tools to open the hood, but it's really easy to work on".

I appreciate you sharing your information.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

ungod said:


> The problem, it seems, is that you are not familiar with the service procedure on other shocks, and therefore do not have a basis for comparison.


The problem, it seems, is that we have a telepathist here! Nice! )
Well, just yesterday evening finished servicing Monarch RT3 HV. But yeah, I'm not familiar with servicing other shock than X2..



ungod said:


> You also have not addressed the issue that the 2018-2020 fox x2 is not a very good shock,.


Oh, please, tell me - why it's not a very good shock?..



ungod said:


> It's kinda like saying "well sure, my 2005 hyundai is not a very nice car, and requires you to make or buy a couple custom tools to open the hood, but it's really easy to work on".


Seriously, stop guessing/assuming etc, it's just not yours.


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

I've got both X2 2020 on my bike and X2 2021 waiting to be installed as soon as I receive the Bikeyoke. First thing I've noticed is 2021 has a firmer climb mode switch, it's closer to lockout. If you do a lot of smooth road/fireroad etc. climbs, this might be the most noticeable upgrade compared to 2020.

Saying "it's not a very good shock" goes against my experience, having personally owned and ridden the majority of air shocks on the market, it's one of the better performing and reliable ones in my book. But hey, YMMV. On my best friend's bike, the DPX2 for example felt almost as good as X2 on mine, whereas I couldn't get the DPX2 to work as smoothly and controlled on mine (Specialized Enduro 2017).

Is it worth $200 extra? In my opinion, as 2020 is already a great shock, one of the best air choices out there, and it's unlikely the new model would be 30 % better, considering the price difference.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Corvette said:


> I've got both X2 2020 on my bike and X2 2021 waiting to be installed as soon as I receive the Bikeyoke. First thing I've noticed is 2021 has a firmer climb mode switch, it's closer to lockout. If you do a lot of smooth road/fireroad etc. climbs, this might be the most noticeable upgrade compared to 2020.
> 
> Saying "it's not a very good shock" goes against my experience, having personally owned and ridden the majority of air shocks on the market, it's one of the better performing and reliable ones in my book. But hey, YMMV. On my best friend's bike, the DPX2 for example felt almost as good as X2 on mine, whereas I couldn't get the DPX2 to work as smoothly and controlled on mine (Specialized Enduro 2017).
> 
> Is it worth $200 extra? In my opinion, as 2020 is already a great shock, one of the best air choices out there, and it's unlikely the new model would be 30 % better, considering the price difference.


What other shocks have you ridden?


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Dougal said:


> What other shocks have you ridden?


DB Inline
DB Air and Air CS
STX22
DHX Air 5.0
Float R, RP2, RP23, CTD
DPX2 Factory
X2 Factory
Monarch RT3
Monarch Plus RC3
Vivid Air RC2
Specialized AFR
MZ Roco circa 2012-2014

Nothing too exotic though and all of them have been with factory valving, apart from what came on Specialized Enduro bikes that might have been a custom tune. As mentioned, most of these I've owned and ridden on all 2006-2017 Specialized Enduro iterations.

The DB Air/Air CS were superb too, but I could never get rid of the "notch" uneven/harsh feeling around the sag point, which I believe had something to do with the way the air can is designed and transfer ports? I wanted to love the DPX2 on my Enduro 2017, but it was either harsh initially or blowing thru travel and bottoming out, but oddly enough, it works great on older gen Enduros with lightweight riders.

And last but not least, 2021 X2 servicing procedure looks like a nightmare... the tools alone cost more than the shock. https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=1097


----------



## sszaskar (May 11, 2009)

Ended up with a 2021 because after a discount plus free shipping it only ended up like 80 extra dollars.

Should be here next week, will see if it fits on my Trek.


----------



## meschenbruch (Jan 15, 2017)

Any recent reviews for people with the 2021 X2? I've just purchased a stumpjumper with one of them (2019 model SJ) and wondering if I should be planning to look at getting something else or if the 2021 X2 is genuinely better than was I read regarding the previous X2?


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

My 2021 X2 started leaking oil on the 2nd ride of my new Ripmo. LBS says Fox warranty service is usually slow and non-communicative. We shall see how it turns out.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Update, LBS had a loaner DPX2 on the bike for me to ride during the probably long wait for Fox warranty service. Cal Coast Bikes in San Diego has great customer service. Kind of a bummer Fox puts shops in this position.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Fox X2 2018
Somewhere in the middle of the stroke it has some kind of ''step''. Lie, whe you push it - in the middle it struggle for a 0.0000001 sec and immediately keep compressioning further..
Name all the reasons that can cause it, please.

Freshly re-bleeded, all orings are new, everything else works just perfect!


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

what's that srew on top of .. eyelet???


----------

